# Breville Mini Pie Maker: Love It!



## heathpack

My mother got me the Breville mini pie maker for my birthday a few months ago.  LOVE this thing, it makes one mean mini pie.  I have a recipe for a chicken pot pie filling that is freezable, it was nice to whip out the filling, reheat it and cook up some pies in 20 minutes flat.

Photo of the tasty beauties: 





Have also made breakfast pies, fruit pies.  The thing works like a charm, bough it at Williams Sonoma, something like $100 I believe.

H


----------



## catwgirl

Yum, they look divine.


----------



## SDKath

Oooh, I am drooling!


----------



## ronparise

"nobody doesnt like pie"


----------



## Don

It looks like a 4 pie electric pie maker version of the pie maker we used to use camping.  
Butter one side of two slices of bread, place the butter sides against the plates, put the filling in the middle of one piece, clamp it together, and hold it over the campfire for a minute or two on each side.
One of the other BSA troop leaders even made a S'mores pie on one trip. The graham cracker was part of the filling, BTW.


----------



## mecllap

Well, that's quite a teaser -- are you sharing the recipe?  altho $100 for the gadget is too steep for me.


----------



## heathpack

*Recipe*

Filling Ingredients:
6 medium carrots , peeled and sliced 1/4 inch thick
2 small celery ribs, sliced 1/4 inch thick
1 medium onion , chopped fine
2 medium garlic cloves , minced or pressed through a garlic press (about 2 teaspoons)
2 teaspoons minced fresh thyme (or 1/2 teaspoon dried thyme)
1 teaspoon vegetable oil
Salt
1/4 cup dry sherry
3 cups low-sodium chicken broth
2 bay leaves
2 pounds boneless, skinless chicken breasts (about 5 medium breasts), trimmed of excess fat
1/4 cup cornstarch
1/4 cup half-and-half
1 cup frozen green peas
2 tablespoons minced fresh parsley leaves
Ground black pepper

Crusts:
One package Pillsbury rolled refrigerated pie crusts (use for bottom crusts)
One package Pepperidge Farms frozen puff pastry, thawed (use for top crusts)


Make the filling:
1. *Combine the carrots, celery, onion, garlic, thyme, oil, and ½ teaspoon salt in a large Dutch oven. Cover and cook over medium-low heat, stirring often, until the vegetables have softened, 8 to 10 minutes. Stir in the sherry, broth, and bay leaves, and bring to a simmer. Nestle the chicken breasts into the sauce. Reduce the heat to low, cover, and cook until the chicken is no longer pink in the center and the thickest part registers 160 degrees on an instant-read thermometer, 10 to 12 minutes. Transfer the chicken to a plate; set aside to cool.

2. Return the sauce to a simmer. Whisk the cornstarch and half-and-half together, then whisk into the simmering sauce. Continue to simmer the sauce until thickened, about 1 minute. Off the heat, discard the bay leaves, stir in the peas and parsley, and season with salt and pepper to taste.

3. *Once the chicken is cool enough to handle, shred it into bite-sized pieces. Stir the shredded chicken into the sauce.

Make the pies:
Preheat the pie maker.
Cut bottom and top crusts.
Place bottom crusts into hot pie maker. *Add 1/3 cup hot filling into each crust and then add top crusts. *Close pie maker and cook 10 minutes.

Makes 12 pies. *Excess filling may be frozen. *This is good with a few steamed diced white potatoes. *If not making mini pies, place filling into a 9x13 inch casserole, top with a cornmeal biscuit crust and bake at 375 for about 20 minutes.


----------



## pwrshift

How mini is mini...the ones in the picture look normal size.  Made me hungry.

Brian


----------



## heathpack

*Half eaten mini pie*


----------



## laura1957

Recipe sounds great, and they look wonderful!!    100 is a little steep for me - I make mini pies in my large muffin tin, also works for mini stuffed pizza


----------



## DaveNV

Can the finished pies themselves be frozen for reheating later?  I'm thinking this would be a great lunch thing for nuking in the microwave at work.

Dave


----------



## LLW

heathpack said:


> My mother got me the Breville mini pie maker for my birthday a few months ago.  LOVE this thing, it makes one mean mini pie.  I have a recipe for a chicken pot pie filling that is freezable, it was nice to whip out the filling, reheat it and cook up some pies in 20 minutes flat.
> 
> Photo of the tasty beauties:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have also made breakfast pies, fruit pies.  The thing works like a charm, bough it at Williams Sonoma, something like $100 I believe.
> 
> H



Target has a Sumbeam Mini Pie-Maker for $29.99. This picture made me buy one today.


----------



## SDKath

LLW said:


> Target has a Sumbeam Mini Pie-Maker for $29.99. This picture made me buy one today.



LOL!  I saw the ad in Macy's today too for $30 and immediately thought of this thread!  Katherine


----------



## heathpack

Made peach pies today, two versions:
1.  Traditional peach pie flavored with a little lemon juice, cinnamon, allspice and nutmeg
2.  Peach-Almond pie flavored with almond extract and crumbled almond paste.


Tasty.  Tasty.  Tasty.

I am not sure, Dave, about freezing the pies.  However, since the pie maker makes 4 pies but we generally only eat one apiece for dinner, we commonly have 2 leftover for the next night.  Those do reheat perfectly in the pie maker the next day.  I would imagine they could be frozen, but I am not sure about microwaving them, would they get soggy?

H


----------



## DaveNV

heathpack said:


> I am not sure, Dave, about freezing the pies.  However, since the pie maker makes 4 pies but we generally only eat one apiece for dinner, we commonly have 2 leftover for the next night.  Those do reheat perfectly in the pie maker the next day.  I would imagine they could be frozen, but I am not sure about microwaving them, would they get soggy?
> 
> H



I guess the best way to find out would be to try it.  I'm going to get one of these pie makers later this Fall.  Hoping to see holiday sales of them.  These look to be just too cool to not have one in my cooking-deprived kitchen.  (Have I mentioned how bad of a cook I am?  )  I figure if the finished pies would freeze, it might be good for work lunches.  I'll do more research before buying one.  I have a vacuum sealer thing I bought recently, and it seems like this would be a great test of the whole concept.

Dave


----------



## bjones9942

OMG!  Those look great!  You've made me hungry!  When the worlds fair was in Seattle, there was a 'Spaceburger' place in the food circus.  Basically took a bun, placed ground meat with ketchup & mustard in the middle and then steamed it closed around the edges.  They looked very similar to those pies, and your pic made me realize how much I want a spaceburger again!!!!


----------



## heathpack

When I was researching this purchase (I know I said my mother got it for me, but really my mother sent me a check and told me to go out and find something for myself), I found a cooking BBS where this product was discussed quite a bit.  Apparently the Breville is *the* pie maker to get, the Cadillac of pie makers.  It seemed if you are either British or Australian, this is a common gadget to own/want, and there were many comments as to how much better it cooks and browns the crust compared with other pie makers.

Now y'all should know that I am a sucker for a gadget, and I will always spend more on something if it is known or alleged to work better (or just not get the gadget if the "good" version costs too much).  Mr. H is in the process of building me a pantry to house some of these many tools.  I do cook a lot and he reaps those benefits, so it all works out in the end.

I would love to hear back from Sunbeam owners to learn how well it works.  I will kick myself if it turns out the $30 pie maker is every bit as good as the $100 pie maker!

H


----------



## heathpack

BTW, Dave, one lady on the cooking site specifically commented that she made pies in the AM, wrapped them in cloth napkins to hold in the heat and her husband reported at lunch time that they were still warm and delicious.

So you could pretty easily make the filling and cut the crusts at night and make up the pies in the morning, it only takes 10 minutes to bake these.

I have also considered taking this baby into work and making pies there for the next special occasion.

H


----------



## DaveNV

heathpack said:


> BTW, Dave, one lady on the cooking site specifically commented that she made pies in the AM, wrapped them in cloth napkins to hold in the heat and her husband reported at lunch time that they were still warm and delicious.
> 
> So you could pretty easily make the filling and cut the crusts at night and make up the pies in the morning, it only takes 10 minutes to bake these.
> 
> I have also considered taking this baby into work and making pies there for the next special occasion.
> 
> H




Great ideas!  I can see the whole idea needs to be explored.  Thanks for sharing this idea!

Dave


----------



## Debbyd57

Emeril had one on HSN last time he was on that seemed to work well for $49.99.  I told DH that is what I wanted for my birthday.  Has anyone tried Emeril's?  Sometimes looks on HSN can be deceiving.


----------



## lily28

the sunbeam mini pie maker is on sale at target for $24.00 this week.  I bought one today.


----------



## Kay H

I'd probably try them in my muffin tins but the Breville looks like the cups come out for easy cleaning, but no way would I pay $100 for a pie maker.


----------



## persia

Being part Australian I have a weakness for meat pies.  Beef, Chicken, lamb pies are all good.  My favourite is steak and guinness pie though.


----------



## sstug

lily28 said:


> the sunbeam mini pie maker is on sale at target for $24.00 this week.  I bought one today.



I can't find it anywhere on their website.  Did you find it in the store?


----------



## heathpack

*Beef Short Rib pie, first bite, mmm*


----------



## pjrose

Those look so good - and the salads also look great!  

I've googled the sunbeam one and also looked on target and amazon, and can't find it.


----------



## LLW

heathpack said:


> Crusts:
> One package Pillsbury rolled refrigerated pie crusts (use for bottom crusts)
> One package Pepperidge Farms frozen puff pastry, thawed (use for top crusts)



I can't seem to find the Pepperridge Farms frozen puff pastry at Safeway. What stores carry it? Your pictures look so much better than other pictures that I have seen which I think use the Pillsbury for both top and bottom  - it must be _partly_ due to the Pepperridge puff pastry.


----------



## heathpack

LLW said:


> I can't seem to find the Pepperridge Farms frozen puff pastry at Safeway. What stores carry it? Your pictures look so much better than other pictures that I have seen which I think use the Pillsbury for both top and bottom  - it must be _partly_ due to the Pepperridge puff pastry.



For some reason, Breville specifically recommends puff pastry for the top, they don't explain why.  However, one day when I decided to roll out my puff to "stretch" it (calorie-wise), the pies came out with pale, unappealing crusts, which gave me a clue as to why the puff tops.  I am pretty sure when I rolled the dough out, I overworked it and melted the butter in the dough (the dough circles lost all ability to be handled, too sloppy and soft, had to be chilled before using).  If the butter melts in a puff pastry, you lose flakiness and final height in the cooked dough.  In the pie maker, this means your upper crust is not in contact with the (concave) cooking surface of the upper cooking plate.  So the puff pastry is pretty essential I think.

As far as buying frozen puff pastry, this is a normal grocery item that has been carried in every store I've shopped in as an adult, multiple "regular" grocery stores in many states.  It is usually stocked near the frozen pie crusts, cool whip, fruit.  I would be completely shocked if Safeway does not carry it.  However, if you can't find it, I know Whole Foods and Trader Joes also carry puff pastry.

I am generally opposed to anything like purchased crusts or doughs, I am a bit of a cooking purist.  However, making puff pastry is so time consuming, even high-end restaurants buy it frozen.  I have come across a recipe for a homemade substitute that is not a true puff pastry, but supposedly is an acceptable substitute.  The person who came up with the recipe calls it butter puff, I will post it in a little while.  If you use it, can you post a pic?  I'd love to see how it comes out.

H


----------



## lily28

sstug, I found the sunbeam mini pie maker on sale for $24 at a target store in Chicago. I did not see it in its sale flyer.


----------



## bjones9942

I also can not find the Sunbeam unit on the Target website.  Every google result has pointed to aussie reviews ... seems to be pretty popular down-under!  I have found two Sunbeam models however.  One is a 2 pie maker and the other makes 4.


----------



## persia

Aussies probably eat more meat pies per capita than the rest of the world combined.  



bjones9942 said:


> I also can not find the Sunbeam unit on the Target website.  Every google result has pointed to aussie reviews ... seems to be pretty popular down-under!  I have found two Sunbeam models however.  One is a 2 pie maker and the other makes 4.


----------



## sstug

lily28 said:


> sstug, I found the sunbeam mini pie maker on sale for $24 at a target store in Chicago. I did not see it in its sale flyer.



Thanks, I may just have to check out my local store to see if they have it.  Just what I need...ANOTHER kitchen appliance...but the pictures look so good I can't resist.


----------



## Elan

As much as I abhor 'dedicated' kitchen appliances, this one seems as though it would be kind of fun to own.  Especially with kids in the house.


----------



## heathpack

Elan said:


> As much as I abhor 'dedicated' kitchen appliances, this one seems as though it would be kind of fun to own.  Especially with kids in the house.



Hahaha, I have a coffee maker, coffee grinder, blender, food processor, stand mixer, waffle maker, crock pot, rice cooker, panini press, vacuum sealer, electric tea pot, ice-cream maker, and now a pie maker.  Except for the vacuum sealer they are all completely essential, IMO!

H

PS, did I forget to mention juicer and meat grinder?!


----------



## Passepartout

persia said:


> Aussies probably eat more meat pies per capita than the rest of the world combined.



(slightly off topic) I wonder if this is because of the origin of the English who settled (forced or otherwise) Australia. The Cornish have a great tradition of wrapping meat, potatoes, veggies in crusts called 'pasties' (short 'a', doesn't rhyme with tasty) to be eaten underground by the coal miners as lunch. No need to wash hands when wrapped in paper. An early 'convenience' food. Many Cornish miners were among the convicts sent to Australia to ease the (debtors) prison overcrowding in England.

Anyway, these look delicious. I just abhor single-purpose appliances though, and have limited storage space in my kitchen/pantry.

Awaiting an invite to eat at your place....

Jim Ricks


----------



## heathpack

*Butter Puff Recipe*

Top Crust Butter Puff:
1 1/4 Cup sifted AP flour
1 stick of salted butter
2-3 Tablespoons of ice water

Cut the butter into the flour until it is a fine crumb. Gradually add the water until the dough is soft and incorporated. Roll, Cut shape, repeat. Makes about 8 Flaky crusts.

Disclaimer: I have not yet tried this.

H


----------



## Elan

heathpack said:


> Hahaha, I have a coffee maker, coffee grinder, blender, food processor, stand mixer, waffle maker, crock pot, rice cooker, panini press, vacuum sealer, electric tea pot, ice-cream maker, and now a pie maker.  Except for the vacuum sealer they are all completely essential, IMO!
> 
> H
> 
> PS, did I forget to mention juicer and meat grinder?!



  Humorously enough, we own all of those things as well, with the exception of the electric tea pot (and our panini press is stove top cast iron).   I can't say, however, that they were all my idea.   

  Oh, we have a meat slicer and a single serve coffee maker w/frother to boot!


----------



## rickandcindy23

My favorite appliance, my egg cooker.  I love that darned thing.  It boils eggs that are easier to peel.  I use it almost daily on my high-fat, low-carb diet.


----------



## sstug

I just got back from Target with my new mini pie maker!  Couldn't find it at first since it wasn't on display with the other appliances.  They just had them on the end of an aisle.  

I must admit, I also have all the other appliances mentioned (except the panini maker) as well as the Express 101 (if anyone remembers those infomercials)...and I really like my vacuum sealer...and think I gave my SIL the juicer (way to much effort to clean up).


----------



## heathpack

sstug said:


> I just got back from Target with my new mini pie maker!  Couldn't find it at first since it wasn't on display with the other appliances.  They just had them on the end of an aisle.
> 
> I must admit, I also have all the other appliances mentioned (except the panini maker) as well as the Express 101 (if anyone remembers those infomercials)...and I really like my vacuum sealer...and think I gave my SIL the juicer (way to much effort to clean up).



You know we all need to see some pics!!!


----------



## mecllap

Passepartout said:


> (slightly off topic) I wonder if this is because of the origin of the English who settled (forced or otherwise) Australia. The Cornish have a great tradition of wrapping meat, potatoes, veggies in crusts called 'pasties' (short 'a', doesn't rhyme with tasty) to be eaten underground by the coal miners as lunch. No need to wash hands when wrapped in paper. An early 'convenience' food. Many Cornish miners were among the convicts sent to Australia to ease the (debtors) prison overcrowding in England.
> 
> Anyway, these look delicious. I just abhor single-purpose appliances though, and have limited storage space in my kitchen/pantry.
> 
> Awaiting an invite to eat at your place....
> 
> Jim Ricks



I love Cornish pasties -- decades ago I ate them at the Calif. State Fair every day -- but never found them anywhere else in the States.  Finally got to have another one in Bath a few years back.  There was a time I was thinking about starting a small restaurant to make them -- can't believe no one has a chain of such places here to this day.  

I have limited space also, or I'd be tempted to try this appliance.  Barely have room for the indoor small grill/panini gadget.


----------



## bjones9942

sstug said:


> I just got back from Target with my new mini pie maker!  Couldn't find it at first since it wasn't on display with the other appliances.  They just had them on the end of an aisle.




Me too!  I was nearby my local Target and thought I'd just pop in and see if they had it ... was on an aisle end behind a building support - but I found it and it as $24 as well!  Mmmm.  Pie!

Cooking appliance wise, I stick to my steamer/rice cooker, and a crock pot.  Oh, and the one 'splurge' that was actually a gift - my Bunn coffee maker that takes 3 minutes to make a pot of coffee/tea/hot water.  I use my Kitchen-aid 6qt stand mixer for making hamburger, sausage and my weekly loaf of bread.  I think I have almost all of the attachments for it, so I don't need multiple machines.


----------



## bjones9942

mecllap said:
			
		

> I love Cornish pasties -- decades ago I ate them at the Calif. State Fair every day -- but never found them anywhere else in the States. Finally got to have another one in Bath a few years back. There was a time I was thinking about starting a small restaurant to make them -- can't believe no one has a chain of such places here to this day.



In addition to pasties, there are pierogies and samosas.  All very similar and tasty in their own way!


----------



## heathpack

*First Apples of the Season....*

....at the farmers market this past weekend, you know what that means:  apple mini pies!

Apple Mini Pies
Makes 4

12 ounces apples, I used a combo of Jonathan and Jonagold, peeled & diced into 1/2 inch pieces
2 T butter

Sauté apples in butter until softened, about 10 min.

Meanwhile, mix together:
1/4 cup light brown sugar
1/2 tsp cinnamon
1/8 tsp cloves
1/8 tsp nutmeg
1 1/2 tsp cornstarch
Dash salt

When apples are soft, add sugar mixture to skillet and stir until glazed, about 1 minute.

Remove from heat and add 3/4 tsp vanilla extract and the juice of 1 lemon wedge.

Set aside a few minutes to cool.  Cut 4 piecrust bottoms and 4 puff pastry tops. 

Assemble pies in pie maker and bake 8-10 minutes.  Let cool 10 minutes or so before eating.


----------



## heathpack

*Freezing mini pies*

We finally froze some pies, after eating six beef short rib pies in 3 days, we decided to pop #'s 7 & 8 in the freezer.  Defrosted them overnight in the fridge and reheated 15 minutes in a 425 degree oven.  They were perfect, tasted like they had just come fresh out of the pie maker.

We were also surprised to realize how far the short ribs went.  I braised 8 short ribs and the two of us ate 4 of the ribs the first night.  Then we took the leftover ribs, removed the bones, minced the meat and mixed the meat, some frozen peas and carrots, some parboiled diced potatoes and a nice amount of gravy together.  The remaining short ribs wound up making 8 mini pies, or 4 meals, out of what would have normally been 1 meal.  I only bring this up because so many of us are trying to watch what we are eating and pies are not the healthiest sounding entree.  But a mini meat pie, salad and maybe a light soup is a quite satisfying meal, and really not too bad calorie-wise.

I made and froze 16 bottom crusts today and will report on the first of these pies.

How about the Sunbeam crowd?  Any pie quality feedback?!

H


----------



## sstug

heathpack said:


> How about the Sunbeam crowd?  Any pie quality feedback?!
> 
> H



Well, it took me a couple days to get to the store for pie crust (boy, it's a bit more expensive than I remember) then I used what I had around the house.  I made taco pies using hamburger, taco seasoning, taco sauce and cheese.  They turned out wonderful.  I also used a small can of peaches to make a couple of peach pies for dessert (and to use up the other 2 pieces of pie crust).  I actually took photos but haven't had the time to attempt to upload.

Over the weekend I was running out of the house without breakfast and I remembered I had one taco pie leftover so I ate it in the car on my way out...it was even tasty cold!

Good to know they reheat well.


----------



## DaveNV

I found the Sunbeam pie maker at Target today.  As the ultimate non-cook, I liked the idea of the Sunbeam's $29.99 price, compared to the Williams-Sonoma $99 "sale" price.

Now, to figure out what I'm doing to use this thing.  Should be fun!  I eat in restaurants a lot, and always seem to bring home leftovers.  This pie maker may actually mean those leftovers will get eaten!  

Does anyone who owns the Sunbeam version have any comments or lessons learned to share?  Is it really that much different from the Williams-Sonoma gadget?

Dave


----------



## sstug

BMWguynw said:


> Does anyone who owns the Sunbeam version have any comments or lessons learned to share?  Is it really that much different from the Williams-Sonoma gadget?
> 
> Dave



Since you say you are a non-cook, I'd like to point out the need to use a little flour when working with pastry.  It came with a plastic piece to push the bottom crust into the pie well and shape it - be sure to use a little flour so it doesn't stick. Also use flour on the cutter when you cut the pastry circles so they don't stick.

I think it's time to play with mine again...I want to try to make some breakfast pies (eggs & canadian bacon).  I think I will need to cook up the filling before making the pies, seems to me the eggs wouldn't cook through if I don't.


----------



## SDKath

rickandcindy23 said:


> My favorite appliance, my egg cooker.  I love that darned thing.  It boils eggs that are easier to peel.  I use it almost daily on my high-fat, low-carb diet.



Which one do you have?  I really could use an egg cooker because I always blow the soft-boiled eggs.  Hard boiled ones I am an expert on.  

You are on a high FAT diet?  I could use one of those diets too!  JK.  I am sure you meant high protein/low carb, which is what I am doing these days...

Katherine


----------



## bjones9942

I'm still experimenting with my Sunbeam mini-pie cooker ... Here are a few things I've discovered so far:

Do not overfill, especially with anything containing cheese (very messy to clean up)!  If you're using something ground, use a 'scant' 1/2 cup of filling.
Do not underfill.  If you're using pie crust instead of puff pastry for the top, the top won't cook properly.
Seal the top crust to the bottom, with some water and a fork.  Make sure it's sealed pretty well.  Messes & detached-top pies ensue when you skip this step.
It's easier to remove the excess dough from outside the mold before you cook the pies.
If using frozen pie crust dough - save the scraps and combine with the next batch.  You'll get a couple more pies out of it.
Pie dough is fairly easy (and inexpensive) to make yourself, and you can freeze it until needed - just like what you buy in the store.  I just bought some pie dough - $2.49 a box ON SALE.  That's not so cheap ($0.50/mini-pie if you get 5 mini-pies out of it, just for the crust).


----------



## Mel

There are several Australian message boards with ideas for these pie makers.  Sunbeam has had them available there for many years.

The hints I've seen regarding eggs is to unplug it about halfway through and let the egg set, to prevent the top from browning too much.  I haven't tried quiche at all yet, so I don't know how well it works.


----------



## heathpack

*Scrambled Eggs Pies, don't need to precook eggs*



sstug said:


> I want to try to make some breakfast pies (eggs & canadian bacon).  I think I will need to cook up the filling before making the pies, seems to me the eggs wouldn't cook through if I don't.



Scrambled Egg and Bacon Pies

4 bottom crusts cut from 1 refrigerated pie dough round
4 large eggs
1/4 cup whole milk
Salt and pepper
4 slices diced cooked bacon
Shredded jack, cheddar or gryure cheese (optional)

Preheat the pie cooker.
Mix the filling by whisking together the eggs, milk and salt & pepper.
Place the bottom crusts in the hot pie maker.  Add cooked bacon and then egg filling.
Cook until filling is puffed and crusts are browned 7-8 minutes.  Removed from cooker and sprinkle with shredded cheese if desired.

We have made these pies and they are very good.  You don't need to precook the eggs, they cook through just fine.

H


----------



## heathpack

bjones9942 said:


> [*]Pie dough is fairly easy (and inexpensive) to make yourself, and you can freeze it until needed - just like what you buy in the store.  I just bought some pie dough - $2.49 a box ON SALE.  That's not so cheap ($0.50/mini-pie if you get 5 mini-pies out of it, just for the crust).
> [/LIST]



Last weekend, I made and froze sixteen bottom crusts, figuring homemade crusts would for sure be way better than Pillsbury.

I used a very tried and true pastry crust recipe of mine- flour, butter, vegetable shortening, salt, tiny bit of sugar, ice water.  I am sad to report these did not work well (and I have 12 left!).  The crust was too tender and did not brown as rapidly as the puff pastry top.  The bottom crust semi-collapsed under the weight of the top crusts.  Don't get me wrong, we ate the chicken pot pies we had made with these crusts, certainly they were edible.  But they were not as good as the Pillsbury pie crust.

Hmmm, I will have to read up on this subject- how to get a sturdy, rapidly browning, home-made crust.  

For the time being, it looks like I will be sticking with the Pillsbury crust.

h


----------



## DaveNV

You guys should be proud of me.  I launched my Sunbeam pie maker for dinner tonight, and nobody died.  Yay!  

I figured for a first attempt I should stick to something safe.  The creative stuff can happen later.  I bought refrigerated pie crust for the bottoms, and frozen puff pastry dough for the tops.  I got a can of interesting-looking "chicken corn chowder" soup and a can of shredded white meat chicken breast to add to it to thicken it some, to make a kind of halfway chicken pot pies.  I found some flour to dust the dough with so it wouldn't stick, and I had my way with the little beast.  It was actually kind of fun.

I didn't break anything, didn't burn myself or set off any smoke alarms, and everything was pretty tasty.  We just finished eating, and the family has decided there may be hope for ol' Dad after all.  

After I clean up the mess I made, I'll try making little apple pies for dessert.  I don't think James Beard has anything to worry about, but for now, there's a new cook in the house.  Sort of.  

Dave


----------



## sstug

Thanks for the scrambled egg recipe - I hadn't thought about not using a top crust.  I also like the tip to unplug and let it set.  I'm glad I didn't get around to trying yesterday afternoon (although I was kicking myself this morning looking for breakfast).

And way to go Dave!!!


----------



## pjrose

BMWguynw said:


> You guys should be proud of me.  I launched my Sunbeam pie maker for dinner tonight, and nobody died.  Yay!  . . .
> 
> After I clean up the mess I made, I'll try making little apple pies for dessert.  I don't think James Beard has anything to worry about, but for now, there's a new cook in the house.  Sort of.
> 
> Dave



Congratulations, Dave!


----------



## ScoopKona

heathpack said:


> crust.
> 
> Hmmm, I will have to read up on this subject- how to get a sturdy, rapidly browning, home-made crust.
> 
> For the time being, it looks like I will be sticking with the Pillsbury crust.



Use a proper oven, not the adult version of the EZ-Bake oven.  










Kidding aside, I suspect you'll need to add some sugar to your pie dough. It will brown faster that way, even in an anemic oven. (Not enough that you can taste it. You'll likely need to add a little more salt for savory crusts.) That's how most of the packaged pie crusts work. (The companies assume everyone has "suburbia specials" for ovens and develops their recipes accordingly.) EDIT -- Also, replace the "ice cold water" in your recipe with "ice cold sparkling water" or even "beer" (for savory crusts). The dissolved CO2 will give you a flakier crust. I assume, naturally, everything from the flour to the bowl to the mixing paddle to the rolling surface is kept in the freezer prior to making the dough.

As for your list of gadgets, how could the vacuum sealer possibly be "non-essential?" The only problem I have with our sealer is that it isn't a Cryo-Vac -- next time I see one at the used restaurant supply store, I'm buying one.

How else are you going to cook sous-vide?


----------



## MULTIZ321

Scoop,

Glad you're posting again - you've taught me a lot on different subjects.

My newest bit of knowlege - Sous-Vide cooking.

For those not familiar: Sous-Vide - from Wikipedia


Richard


----------



## bjones9942

ScoopLV said:


> As for your list of gadgets, how could the vacuum sealer possibly be "non-essential?" The only problem I have with our sealer is that it isn't a Cryo-Vac -- next time I see one at the used restaurant supply store, I'm buying one.
> 
> How else are you going to cook sous-vide?



Why wait?  The WebstaurantStore sells them, along with 1,000's of other fun 'made for restaurants' items.  Their tongs and heat resistant spatulas are the best - and less expensive than the five and dime!

No, I don't work for them, but I think I keep at least one of their staff employed


----------



## heathpack

ScoopLV said:


> Also, replace the "ice cold water" in your recipe with "ice cold sparkling water" or even "beer" (for savory crusts). The dissolved CO2 will give you a flakier crust.



The problem is the flakiness.  The homemade crust is too flaky, its not sturdy enough.  Think of taking your normal apple pie completely out of the pie plate after it finished baking- would it be able to stand up unsupported under the weight of the top crust?  Mine won't, and thats the probelm here.

Have you ever worked with this Pillsbury dough?  Its strong as an ox and way different texturally than homemade crust.  It does not taste as good, but it tastes fine.  It seems to be a marvel of modern food engineering, or frankenfoodism, depending on your perspective.

And lest you continue to mock my beloved mini pie maker, I challenge you Scoop, to answer this question: which of us, the mini pie gadgeteer or the Wolfe ranger, has actually MADE a dozen mini apple pies in the last week?  Ha!

 

H


----------



## pjrose

I wonder what would happen if you pre-baked your own crust for a few minutes without filling?  Or if you lined the pie maker with foil and then used your own crust?  

It might cook a bit more and be sturdier, and you'd have the better tasting flakier crust.


----------



## ScoopKona

heathpack said:


> The problem is the flakiness.  The homemade crust is too flaky, its not sturdy enough.  Think of taking your normal apple pie completely out of the pie plate after it finished baking- would it be able to stand up unsupported under the weight of the top crust?  Mine won't, and thats the probelm here.
> 
> Have you ever worked with this Pillsbury dough?  Its strong as an ox and way different texturally than homemade crust.  It does not taste as good, but it tastes fine.  It seems to be a marvel of modern food engineering, or frankenfoodism, depending on your perspective.
> 
> And lest you continue to mock my beloved mini pie maker, I challenge you Scoop, to answer this question: which of us, the mini pie gadgeteer or the Wolfe ranger, has actually MADE a dozen mini apple pies in the last week?  Ha!


1) My guess is your dough is too warm. Seriously, freeze your flour and cubed lard (or cubed UNSALTED butter, if you really must) and whatever it is you make the dough in -- whether it be a mixing bowl and paddle, or a food processor bowl and blade. I prefer the food processor. Once the dough is made, wrap it tight and let it rest in the 'fridge for at least an hour, but preferably overnight. This will give your dough better structural integrity. I also keep a slab of marble in the freezer for rolling out the dough on baking days. AND the roller. Makes all the difference. FREEZE EVERYTHING.

2) I don't use any commercial dough with the exception of puff-pastry. And then only puff pastry that I trust. No Pillsbury or Pepperage Farms. I turn to the Greek section of my local International Marketplace. I make better dough than what comes out of a box. Why bother pay all that money for flour, lard and salt? That Pillsbury stuff has been resting in a refrigerator for DAYS. That's one of the big reasons why it's superior to homemade -- home cooks generally don't rest their dough long enough. I'll rest for a week prior to Thanksgiving or Christmas. 

3) Which of us is still dealing with 90f temperatures? Get back to me in November. That's when I start to do my baking. And I'll put my pasties and pies up against anyone's.


----------



## Twinkstarr

ScoopLV said:


> 1) My guess is your dough is too warm. Seriously, freeze your flour and cubed lard (or cubed UNSALTED butter, if you really must) and whatever it is you make the dough in -- whether it be a mixing bowl and paddle, or a food processor bowl and blade. I prefer the food processor. Once the dough is made, wrap it tight and let it rest in the 'fridge for at least an hour, but preferably overnight. This will give your dough better structural integrity. I also keep a slab of marble in the freezer for rolling out the dough on baking days. AND the roller. Makes all the difference. FREEZE EVERYTHING.
> 
> 2) I don't use any commercial dough with the exception of puff-pastry. And then only puff pastry that I trust. No Pillsbury or Pepperage Farms. I turn to the Greek section of my local International Marketplace. I make better dough than what comes out of a box. Why bother pay all that money for flour, lard and salt? That Pillsbury stuff has been resting in a refrigerator for DAYS. That's one of the big reasons why it's superior to homemade -- home cooks generally don't rest their dough long enough. I'll rest for a week prior to Thanksgiving or Christmas.
> 
> 3) Which of us is still dealing with 90f temperatures? Get back to me in November. That's when I start to do my baking. And I'll put my pasties and pies up against anyone's.



Spot on Scoop! Nice to see you back on TUG.


----------



## heathpack

Pie dough is always refrigerated for at least 40 minutes prior to use, otherwise iy would be unworkable.  Typically refrigerated for hours to days, as the dough is usually made at a time distant from the pie making.

If you have never worked with Pillsbury dough, how can you possibly offer advice as to how to achieve the same texture?  Seriously, you have a pie crust "ideal" in your mind that is very likely not going to be ideal for this particular application.

Oh and one more thing: Scoop I am VERY disappointed to hear you are buying puff pastry.  Horrified, it's simply not that hard to make.  Just set aside a Saturday afternoon and DO it!

Then you can send me a batch on dry ice.

H



ScoopLV said:


> 1) My guess is your dough is too warm. Seriously, freeze your flour and cubed lard (or cubed UNSALTED butter, if you really must) and whatever it is you make the dough in -- whether it be a mixing bowl and paddle, or a food processor bowl and blade. I prefer the food processor. Once the dough is made, wrap it tight and let it rest in the 'fridge for at least an hour, but preferably overnight. This will give your dough better structural integrity. I also keep a slab of marble in the freezer for rolling out the dough on baking days. AND the roller. Makes all the difference. FREEZE EVERYTHING.
> 
> 2) I don't use any commercial dough with the exception of puff-pastry. And then only puff pastry that I trust. No Pillsbury or Pepperage Farms. I turn to the Greek section of my local International Marketplace. I make better dough than what comes out of a box. Why bother pay all that money for flour, lard and salt? That Pillsbury stuff has been resting in a refrigerator for DAYS. That's one of the big reasons why it's superior to homemade -- home cooks generally don't rest their dough long enough. I'll rest for a week prior to Thanksgiving or Christmas.
> 
> 3) Which of us is still dealing with 90f temperatures? Get back to me in November. That's when I start to do my baking. And I'll put my pasties and pies up against anyone's.


----------



## persia

Just out of curiosity, do you add pot to chicken pies to make them chicken pot pies?


----------



## bjones9942

persia said:


> Just out of curiosity, do you add pot to chicken pies to make them chicken pot pies?



Only on high holidays.


----------



## heathpack

persia said:


> Just out of curiosity, do you add pot to chicken pies to make them chicken pot pies?



Even better is Chicken-Mushroom-Pot pies.  Positively psychedelic!

H


----------



## heathpack

http://chezpim.com/bake/how-to-make-the-perfect-pie-dough

Check out this link.  This is someone perhaps who understands the paradigm, sturdy is the opposite of flaky.  I will try this crust, not this weekend, we are off sailing, but soon, very soon.

H


----------



## janej

I am very tempted even though I already have too many kitchen gadgets I don't use at all.   Is the Breville Pie Maker only available at Williams Sonoma?


----------



## pjrose

If there's to be a Heathpack/Scoop cookoff, I volunteer to be a judge!  
    

PS - and I agree with others, it's great to see you back, Scoop!


----------



## DaveNV

janej said:


> I am very tempted even though I already have too many kitchen gadgets I don't use at all.   Is the Breville Pie Maker only available at Williams Sonoma?



Apparently it is.  I sure couldn't find it anywhere else.  But based on posts in this thread, I found a Sunbeam equivalent at Target for $30.  The Breville is "on sale" for $100, down from $150.  They appear functionally identical.  I don't see any reason to spend more than you need to for something like this.

Note that the Sunbeam is not listed on the Target website, or through any other vendors selling Target stuff.  I found mine by walking through the local Target store.  It was in the small kitchen appliance section.

Dave


----------



## heathpack

BMWguynw said:


> Apparently it is.  I sure couldn't find it anywhere else.  But based on posts in this thread, I found a Sunbeam equivalent at Target for $30.  The Breville is "on sale" for $100, down from $150.  They appear functionally identical.  I don't see any reason to spend more than you need to for something like this.
> 
> Note that the Sunbeam is not listed on the Target website, or through any other vendors selling Target stuff.  I found mine by walking through the local Target store.  It was in the small kitchen appliance section.
> 
> Dave



I am not sure they are actually functionally identical.  They perform the same function, but does one cook better than the other?  This is sort of like saying that a Craftsman drill is identical to Makita drill because they do the same job.  One would reasonably be expected to do the job better and last longer.  (That may be a bad example, I only have a vague girly understanding of power tool brands.)  I'm not saying the Breville actually IS better, but it is alleged to cook hotter, therefore faster with better browning of the piecrust.  Maybe, though, it is more visually appealing because it is shiny, making people BELIEVE it is better.  People like shiny things.

However, even if the Breville IS better, the question is "is it $75 better?"  For many people there's no way it could be $75 better, no unitasking gadget could be.  For others, $75 might be a small price to pay for a better pie or a functionally better or more durable pie maker.

I am pretty eager to see some Sunbeam pies.  How is it that no pics have been posted??!!

H


----------



## sstug

heathpack said:


> I am pretty eager to see some Sunbeam pies.  How is it that no pics have been posted??!!
> 
> H



Because I am clueless as to how to do it!  But my pies were browned very nicely.  I have a photo if someone can tell me in simple terms how to post it.


----------



## Passepartout

sstug said:


> Because I am clueless as to how to do it!  But my pies were browned very nicely.  I have a photo if someone can tell me in simple terms how to post it.



Love to see 'em. There is a sticky on how to post pictures at the top of the Lounge. So easy even I can do it.

Jim


----------



## sstug

Passepartout said:


> Love to see 'em. There is a sticky on how to post pictures at the top of the Lounge. So easy even I can do it.
> 
> Jim



yes, I read the sticky...and I got stumped at the sentence 'basically you first have to find somewhere to "host" the picture for you'.  It may be simple, but that doesn't mean I get it.  One day when I have the time...


----------



## Passepartout

sstug said:


> yes, I read the sticky...and I got stumped at the sentence 'basically you first have to find somewhere to "host" the picture for you'.  It may be simple, but that doesn't mean I get it.  One day when I have the time...



Read the second one there on using Photobucket. It's the easiest. And once you set up a Photobucket account, you can store all your pictures there for a $mall $um and never lose them. Good peace of mind.

Jim


----------



## heathpack

Posting photos:  the basic procedure is that you put them on photobucket and from there copy a link (very easy to do) and put that in your TUG post. I don't think I pay anything for photobucket (?!).

H


----------



## sstug

http://i1194.photobucket.com/albums/aa376/ssarkes/P9250081.jpg
http://i1194.photobucket.com/albums/aa376/ssarkes/P9250082.jpg

ok, here's the link to the photos...how do I insert an actual photo???


----------



## DaveNV

heathpack said:


> I am not sure they are actually functionally identical.




What I meant by "functionally identical" is that they both make four pies of the same relative size in the same relative amount of time.  They both use the same kind of dough, and the same amount of filling. They're both cleaned in the same general way, and are about the same physical size.  So other than price, there isn't really any functional difference that I know of.  Will one last longer than the other?  Perhaps.  But at the outset, both being new, they really are functionally the same.  At least for now, right?  

Dave


----------



## SDKath

sstug said:


> http://i1194.photobucket.com/albums/aa376/ssarkes/P9250081.jpg
> http://i1194.photobucket.com/albums/aa376/ssarkes/P9250082.jpg
> 
> ok, here's the link to the photos...how do I insert an actual photo???



SStug, you need a new toaster oven!  That toaster is the same one I had when I was still living with my parents, 20+ years ago!  :hysterical: 

The pies look delicious, BTW!  Katherine


----------



## sstug

SDKath said:


> SStug, you need a new toaster oven!  That toaster is the same one I had when I was still living with my parents, 20+ years ago!  :hysterical:
> 
> The pies look delicious, BTW!  Katherine



yes, I thought the exact same thing when I was looking at the photo!  It was my brother's toaster oven and I got it as a hand-me-down for my first apartment in 1984.  It's on the wish list (and has been for the last 10 years!!).  I guess it's just one example of how they used to make things...to last!

I have to also add, it still works great!  I use it almost every day (toast, bake & broil).


----------



## pjrose

Those pictures all make me hungry!


----------



## Passepartout

BMWguynw said:


> What I meant by "functionally identical" is that they both make four pies of the same relative size in the same relative amount of time.  They both use the same kind of dough, and the same amount of filling. They're both cleaned in the same general way, and are about the same physical size.  So other than price, there isn't really any functional difference that I know of.  Will one last longer than the other?  Perhaps.  But at the outset, both being new, they really are functionally the same.  At least for now, right?
> 
> Dave



The thing that would tell how they cook, and what you didn't compare is the wattage. If one uses significantly less power than the other, it would indicate (a) possibly shorter life, and (b) lower temperature so the cooking would not be as good (IMO)

Jim


----------



## sstug

Passepartout said:


> The thing that would tell how they cook, and what you didn't compare is the wattage. If one uses significantly less power than the other, it would indicate (a) possibly shorter life, and (b) lower temperature so the cooking would not be as good (IMO)
> 
> Jim



According to the W-S website the Breville is 1200W and on my Sunbeam it's marked 1400W


----------



## heathpack

*Recycling overly tender pie crust rounds:  HOMEMADE POP TARTS!*









Blood Orange:  these are filled with blood orange curd that I made at the end of blood orange season, bought a bunch because I knew they'd be gone soon, then found myself with a, ahem, *slight* excess of oranges that needed to be used up.






Chocolate Peanut Butter:  Filled with a nutella-like chocolate peanut butter I like called Dark Chocolate Dreams.





H


----------



## heathpack

sstug said:


> http://i1194.photobucket.com/albums/aa376/ssarkes/P9250081.jpg
> http://i1194.photobucket.com/albums/aa376/ssarkes/P9250082.jpg
> 
> ok, here's the link to the photos...how do I insert an actual photo???



Awesome!  Are those the taco pies.

They DO look good, maybe Dave is right, the Sunbeam and Breville are functionally identical!

H


----------



## sstug

heathpack said:


> Awesome!  Are those the taco pies.



yes, the 4 on the plate are taco pies (one of them is cut open in the other photo) and the 2 still in the pie maker are peach.  If you look closely you can see my 'frankenstein' top crust where I pieced together the puff pastry.


----------



## heathpack

sstug said:


> yes, the 4 on the plate are taco pies (one of them is cut open in the other photo) and the 2 still in the pie maker are peach.  If you look closely you can see my 'frankenstein' top crust where I pieced together the puff pastry.



Frankencrust!  

Aside from the patch, the pale spottiness of the frankencrust, that's what I posted about previously.  I think that's what you get if you handle your puff too much and the butter melts.

To post photos from photo bucket, copy and paste the link that starts and ends with the letters IMG.

H


----------



## pjrose

OMG Heathpack, I think you have found a new calling! 
Those tarts are to-die-for.


----------



## LLW

One thing about the Sunbeam: when I first got it, I was holding the bottom part just looking at it, and the top part flipped down onto my thumb. Because I am on a blood thinner, it caused a bigger problem than it would have for a normal person. So I have learned to handle it with care.

Maybe the Breville has a support latch that would prevent the lid from closing down semi-automatically?

BTW, I finally found the Pepperridge puff-pastry at Safeway - it was with the cakes in the upright freezers, and not with the pie crusts in the shelf freezers.  

Anybody has a good curry beef pie recipe?


----------



## janej

Thanks for the recipe.   I got my Breville yesterday.  Tried this one for breakfast and it turned out super!   I used turkey since I did not have bacon.   The Pepperridge puff-pastry is a little expensive at $4.99 per package.   I used this recipe for pie crust.  It worked okay, nothing special.  I will try a different recipe next time.    It is easy to make a batch, cut them and freeze them so they are ready to use.   



heathpack said:


> Scrambled Egg and Bacon Pies
> 
> 4 bottom crusts cut from 1 refrigerated pie dough round
> 4 large eggs
> 1/4 cup whole milk
> Salt and pepper
> 4 slices diced cooked bacon
> Shredded jack, cheddar or gryure cheese (optional)
> 
> Preheat the pie cooker.
> Mix the filling by whisking together the eggs, milk and salt & pepper.
> Place the bottom crusts in the hot pie maker.  Add cooked bacon and then egg filling.
> Cook until filling is puffed and crusts are browned 7-8 minutes.  Removed from cooker and sprinkle with shredded cheese if desired.
> 
> We have made these pies and they are very good.  You don't need to precook the eggs, they cook through just fine.
> 
> H


----------



## heathpack

janej said:


> Thanks for the recipe.   I got my Breville yesterday.  Tried this one for breakfast and it turned out super!   I used turkey since I did not have bacon.   The Pepperridge puff-pastry is a little expensive at $4.99 per package.   I used this recipe for pie crust.  It worked okay, nothing special.  I will try a different recipe next time.    It is easy to make a batch, cut them and freeze them so they are ready to use.



You wil have a fun, creative time!  Enjoy.

H


----------



## sstug

Today I got 2 things in the mail:
1) Hammacher Schlemmer catalog with "The Personal Pie Baker" in it ($49.95)
2) Kohls flyer with a Bella Pie Maker in it ($29.99 - but with 30% off!)

Both seem to make the same pies as the Breville and Sunbeam from the photos.

Of course I went online to check them out and cannot find the pie maker on Kohls; and the Hammacher website seems to be down.

I guess we were all ahead of the curve...they seem to suddenly be getting very popular!!!


----------



## ScoopKona

sstug said:


> Today I got 2 things in the mail:
> 1) Hammacher Schlemmer catalog with "The Personal Pie Baker" in it ($49.95)
> 2) Kohls flyer with a Bella Pie Maker in it ($29.99 - but with 30% off!)
> 
> Both seem to make the same pies as the Breville and Sunbeam from the photos.
> 
> Of course I went online to check them out and cannot find the pie maker on Kohls; and the Hammacher website seems to be down.
> 
> I guess we were all ahead of the curve...they seem to suddenly be getting very popular!!!



Hammacher Schlemmer offers a lifetime warranty beyond compare on everything they sell. 

I'm happy with pie tins and an oven. But if I was in the market, I wouldn't even think twice -- Hammacher. Their customer service is second to none. LL Bean comes close. Close.


----------



## pjrose

sstug said:


> . . .
> I guess we were all ahead of the curve...they seem to suddenly be getting very popular!!!



It sounds like "the" present for under-the-tree.  I don't think it's compatible with Weight Watchers, though


----------



## Mel

sstug said:


> Of course I went online to check them out and cannot find the pie maker on Kohls; and the Hammacher website seems to be down.
> 
> I guess we were all ahead of the curve...they seem to suddenly be getting very popular!!!


I saw the Bella one at Kohls the other day, and was going to post about it here, but couldn't find it online.  I can confirm they have them in the stores (saw them at 2, I have the sunbeam, but was looking at cake pop makers).


----------



## harris.margaret9

All the pies that have been shown look really yummy and delicious. I wish I could cook pies for myself. I love having pies, but I haven’t tried my hand on cookies before. Thanks for sharing this info.


----------



## stmartinfan

I haven't checked the label lately, but the Pillsbury pie crust used to be made with lard, primarily to get a flakier texture. I don't know if that would affect it's sturdiness compared to one with butter.  For their formulation, they also have the ability to use much more specific flour blends than home cooks could access.  They could control the gluten content to get a mix that makes the crust a bit more "sturdy," so they are easier for less experienced cooks to handle, while not getting too tough.


----------



## pranas

I was in Bed  Bath and Beyond today and they had a 1400w off brand mini pie maker for $29.99.  They also had a mini cupcake maker, and a cake pop maker by the same manufacturer.  Didn't buy it because it was available only in purple  but I may change my mind after reading all the posts in this thread.


----------



## pjrose

I saw the Bella and Babycakes ones at Kohl's and Wegman's.....there's a mini-mini one that makes tiny pies to top off lollipop sticks.  
http://www.kohls.com/kohlsStore/per...ociate/PRD~910080/Babycakes+Pie+Pop+Maker.jsp

I think eating a pie on a lollipop stick would be rather messy, but it'd be a good size for making little tarts.  

I think they were 29.99 minus the current 15, 20, 0r 30% certificate.


----------



## heathpack

*Scrambled Egg & Sausage Breakfast Pies*


----------



## m61376

pjrose said:


> I saw the Bella and Babycakes ones at Kohl's and Wegman's.....there's a mini-mini one that makes tiny pies to top off lollipop sticks.
> http://www.kohls.com/kohlsStore/per...ociate/PRD~910080/Babycakes+Pie+Pop+Maker.jsp
> 
> I think eating a pie on a lollipop stick would be rather messy, but it'd be a good size for making little tarts.
> 
> I think they were 29.99 minus the current 15, 20, 0r 30% certificate.



Kohl's has become my new obsession for good deals: PGO15OFF (15%) & SAVEATKOHLS (30%) stack if your purchase amount it at least $100 for a total of over 40% off through tonight with a Kohl's cc.

Since I discovered the online codes, I have bought quite a bit from them. It seems like I was the last person who didn't have a cc or was unaware of their great discounts.


----------



## sstug

m61376 said:


> Since I discovered the online codes, I have bought quite a bit from them. It seems like I was the last person who didn't have a cc or was unaware of their great discounts.



Same here, I must have been the second to last...


----------



## bjones9942

Heathpack -

Those look pretty tasty!  I make my own breakfast sausage, and occasionally will make a loaf of what I call 'Breakfast' bread.  I make it jelly-roll style with chopped hard-boiled egg, bacon and cheddar cheese (and I substitute bacon fat for the shortening/oil).  I'm going to give your pastries a try next round though!


----------



## pkyorkbeach

The breakfast pies look delicious.  I have been reading the threads trying to tell myself I do not need one of the pie makers. But now that I see the breakfast pie the family would like this....


Even the taco recipe thread sounds good.  Family does not eat too much in the way of dessers.

Thank you 
hope the ideas continue....


----------



## Debbyd57

I just received the Emeril mini pie maker for my birthday and want to try pecan and apple pie in them.  Will they cook well enough in 10-15 minutes or do I need to cook the filling a little first?  I plan to use homemade crust since we don't really like the taste of the ref. crust.


----------



## DaveNV

I used my Sunbeam pie maker last night to make Manwich sloppy joe meat pies.  Can I just say, they were AWESOME?  

Dave, who is becoming more comfortable in the kitchen.  Sort of...


----------



## Mel

Debbyd57 said:


> I just received the Emeril mini pie maker for my birthday and want to try pecan and apple pie in them.  Will they cook well enough in 10-15 minutes or do I need to cook the filling a little first?  I plan to use homemade crust since we don't really like the taste of the ref. crust.



A warning regarding homemade crust - be sure to roll it very thin (which is much easier with the prepared crusts - even those they suggest rolling out to 11" instead of 9).

I would cook the apples first, because they won't cook fully in the 10-12 minutes.  The instructions for the Bella and Sunbeam both warn that meats should be precooked, because they won't cook enought in the time needed to finish the crusts.  I don't know about pecan pies, but it probably wouldn't hurt to precook the filling as well.


----------



## heathpack

Mel said:


> A warning regarding homemade crust - be sure to roll it very thin (which is much easier with the prepared crusts - even those they suggest rolling out to 11" instead of 9).
> 
> I would cook the apples first, because they won't cook fully in the 10-12 minutes.  The instructions for the Bella and Sunbeam both warn that meats should be precooked, because they won't cook enought in the time needed to finish the crusts.  I don't know about pecan pies, but it probably wouldn't hurt to precook the filling as well.



In the Breville, manufactuer recommends filling be precooked and hot.  Definately the apple pie filling must be cooked, I will look up the pecan pie instructions when I get home from work.

H


----------



## heathpack

Pecan pies:  filling does not need to be precooked.  Will cook fully in 10 min (at least in the Breville).  

Filling:
1/3 cup cane syrup or light corn syrup
1/3 cup brown sugar
3 T melted butter
Pinch salt
2 large eggs
3/4 tsp vanilla extract

Whisk together sugar, syrup, butter and salt until smooth.  Blend in eggs & vanilla until smooth.

Scatter 1/2 cup chopped pecans between the 4 crusts, then add sugar mixture.  Bake about 10 min.


----------



## Karen G

pjrose said:


> I don't think it's compatible with Weight Watchers, though


I'm wondering if the crescent roll dough in the tube might work.  I'm on Weight Watchers, too, and at one meeting they had a recipe for a chicken pie tart that used the low fat version of crescent roll dough.  You unroll the sheets of dough and use two triangles to make a square.  Since the tube of dough would make 8 crescent rolls, it would make 4 squares and that would be right for the pie maker. 

Anyway, the lowfat crust along with cooked chicken, chopped onion, lowfat cream cheese, and a little milk made a tart that equaled 9 Points Plus value on Weight Watchers.  They were called Chicken Baseballs because you put a mound chicken on top of the square of dough and pulled the opposite corners together to make a little tart. It was delicious and might lend itself to the piemaker quite nicely.


----------



## heathpack

Karen G said:


> I'm wondering if the crescent roll dough in the tube might work.  I'm on Weight Watchers, too, and at one meeting they had a recipe for a chicken pie tart that used the low fat version of crescent roll dough.  You unroll the sheets of dough and use two triangles to make a square.  Since the tube of dough would make 8 crescent rolls, it would make 4 squares and that would be right for the pie maker.
> 
> Anyway, the lowfat crust along with cooked chicken, chopped onion, lowfat cream cheese, and a little milk made a tart that equaled 9 Points Plus value on Weight Watchers.  They were called Chicken Baseballs because you put a mound chicken on top of the square of dough and pulled the opposite corners together to make a little tart. It was delicious and might lend itself to the piemaker quite nicely.



Scrambled Egg and Sausage Pie
1/8 Pillsbury Pie Crust...........100 cal
1 large egg............................70 cal
1/2 light bfast sausage...........20 cal
1 T 1% milk...........................5 cal
TOTAL.......................approx 200 cal

Weight Watchers Mini Pie Breakfast
1 scrambled egg & sausage mini pie.................200 cal
Fruit salad: 1 orange, 1/2 apple, 1/2 banana.....150 cal
Black coffee
TOTAL............................................................350 cal

Just sayin', it can be done!

H

PS: Ok, so admittedly I did eat two of these for breakfast.  But it was the weekend and I was hungry.


----------



## Karen G

heathpack said:


> Scrambled Egg and Sausage Pie
> 1/8 Pillsbury Pie Crust...........100 cal
> 1 large egg............................70 cal
> 1/2 light bfast sausage...........20 cal
> 1 T 1% milk...........................5 cal
> TOTAL.......................approx 200 cal
> 
> Weight Watchers Mini Pie Breakfast
> 1 scrambled egg & sausage mini pie.................200 cal
> Fruit salad: 1 orange, 1/2 apple, 1/2 banana.....150 cal
> Black coffee
> TOTAL............................................................350 cal
> 
> Just sayin', it can be done!
> 
> H
> 
> PS: Ok, so admittedly I did eat two of these for breakfast.  But it was the weekend and I was hungry.


Actually your WW menu would work well on the new Points Plus plan. Calories aren't counted--foods have various point values.  All the fruit is free, an egg is 2 pts., sausage is 3 pts., and whatever the crust is worth in points--maybe 2-3 pts.  If someone gets 29 pts. per day, this breakfast would fit nicely into the plan with 7 or 8 pts. total.


----------



## persia

Any ARP privileges?  Resale or Developer points?



Karen G said:


> Actually your WW menu would work well on the new Points Plus plan. Calories aren't counted--foods have various point values.  All the fruit is free, an egg is 2 pts., sausage is 3 pts., and whatever the crust is worth in points--maybe 2-3 pts.  If someone gets 29 pts. per day, this breakfast would fit nicely into the plan with 7 or 8 pts. total.


----------



## Debbyd57

heathpack said:


> In the Breville, manufactuer recommends filling be precooked and hot.  Definately the apple pie filling must be cooked, I will look up the pecan pie instructions when I get home from work.
> 
> H



Thank you.  I tried both the apple pie filling and chicken pot pie last night.  The homemade crust did get done and brown.  I do need to cook the apple pie filling but the chicken pot pie was done inside.  (I always precook the chicken in my regular pies, so did in this as well).  I thought they were pretty good for a first attempt.  Next time I will definately precook the apple pie filling. It wa okay, but the apples were slightly undone.  Fortunately I normally slice my apples thin which helped.  Thanks for the information.  Pecan pie is next!!  I also cut out some extra circles and put them in the refrigerator and freezer to see how this would work.  That way we can always have fresh pie!!!


----------



## Debbyd57

heathpack said:


> Pecan pies:  filling does not need to be precooked.  Will cook fully in 10 min (at least in the Breville).
> 
> Filling:
> 1/3 cup cane syrup or light corn syrup
> 1/3 cup brown sugar
> 3 T melted butter
> Pinch salt
> 2 large eggs
> 3/4 tsp vanilla extract
> 
> Whisk together sugar, syrup, butter and salt until smooth.  Blend in eggs & vanilla until smooth.
> 
> Scatter 1/2 cup chopped pecans between the 4 crusts, then add sugar mixture.  Bake about 10 min.



Thank you.  This recipe will be my next venture.  Although I will have to add a few chocolate chips I think.


----------



## pjrose

m61376 said:


> Kohl's has become my new obsession for good deals: PGO15OFF (15%) & SAVEATKOHLS (30%) stack if your purchase amount it at least $100 for a total of over 40% off through tonight with a Kohl's cc.
> 
> Since I discovered the online codes, I have bought quite a bit from them. It seems like I was the last person who didn't have a cc or was unaware of their great discounts.





sstug said:


> Same here, I must have been the second to last...



Online codes    where do you get them?


----------



## pjrose

Karen G said:


> Actually your WW menu would work well on the new Points Plus plan. Calories aren't counted--foods have various point values.  All the fruit is free, an egg is 2 pts., sausage is 3 pts., and whatever the crust is worth in points--maybe 2-3 pts.  If someone gets 29 pts. per day, this breakfast would fit nicely into the plan with 7 or 8 pts. total.



Hmmm....I could see doing a lot of tweaking, like less sausage or maybe turkey sausage, egg-beaters whites only, and so forth.  
If the lower-fat crescent roll dough works it would be a help.


----------



## heathpack

pjrose said:


> Hmmm....I could see doing a lot of tweaking, like less sausage or maybe turkey sausage, egg-beaters whites only, and so forth.
> If the lower-fat crescent roll dough works it would be a help.



Those pies only have 20 cals worth of sausage.  Half of a light breakfast sausage link per pie.  Your best bet on carving out a few calories are in substituting a lower calorie crust.

You can make these using toast as a crust.  I tried them with light whole wheat bread, they came out ok but not as good as the pie crust.


----------



## Elan

Wrap the egg and sausage in a low cal tortilla.


----------



## heathpack

Elan said:


> Wrap the egg and sausage in a low cal tortilla.



You could do that, sure, but then it would be much less like a pie and rather more like a breakfast taco.  Tasty, but not a pie.


----------



## sstug

pjrose said:


> Online codes    where do you get them?



I don't use a particular website, but if I receive the 15% or 20% in the mail I usually google something like "kohls 30% coupon code oct 2011" then start checking all the coupon code sites till I find the current one.  I think I found it once on dealsea.com. I do this all the time before placing catalog orders to see if there are any free shipping or discount offers.


----------



## Elan

heathpack said:


> You could do that, sure, but then it would be much less like a pie and rather more like a breakfast taco.  Tasty, but not a pie.



  True, but using bread as a "crust" makes it a breakfast sandwich, also not a pie.  I figured since the topic was drifting toward low cal options, a tortilla was a much better choice than bread.


----------



## heathpack

*Breakfast pies with toast crust are still pies in my book*







However, as you can see they are kind of burnt.  By the time we got the eggs to cook through, the toast was overly browned.  These were the only bad pies we've made (still ate em though).  We have since abandoned them toast crust idea, but it could possibly be revisited to save calories.

Sorry Jim maybe I just do not really understand what you are saying. Tortilla wrapped around filling = taco.  Pie filling baked in toast crust = pie.  Just a bad kind of pie in my hands.

H


----------



## Mel

Perhaps the tortillas could be cut and used as a crust, just like the toast, but I suspect it too would burn a bit, because just like the bread it is already baked.


----------



## sstug

Mel said:


> Perhaps the tortillas could be cut and used as a crust, just like the toast, but I suspect it too would burn a bit, because just like the bread it is already baked.



I tried this once and they just ripped - I couldn't get them to take the shape of the pie form.  I'm sure with a little effort I could have made it work but I gave up and just used pastry.


----------



## KarenLK

I am  on my way to buy one...BB&B has a Nostalgia Electrics for 29.99, less the 5 dollars off coupon. Has anyone tried this one?? Or should I go next door to target and look for the Sunbeam??

Back from Target and BB&B...
Target had the Sunbeam one, 29.99, bright red. BB&B had what looks the same, with a brand name of Baby Cakes, in purple. I took that one, because I know they have a GREAT return policy.

The off to the supermarket to buy pie crust and puff pastry. There is a bakery supply place where I could buy the puff, but my freezer is not big enough to hold the huge sheets you have to buy.


----------



## KarenLK

News Flash!! Looking for pie recipes, I found out that the BabyCakes cupcake maker makes pies as well...8 of them, instead of 4. Maybe I'll take it back to BB&B and get the cupcake maker and have a 2-in-1 deal!!


----------



## pjrose

KarenLK said:


> News Flash!! Looking for pie recipes, I found out that the BabyCakes cupcake maker makes pies as well...8 of them, instead of 4. Maybe I'll take it back to BB&B and get the cupcake maker and have a 2-in-1 deal!!



But aren't the cupcakes deeper than pies, and not fluted around the edges?  What about the whoopie pie maker?  Yikes, so many versions!


----------



## KarenLK

I watched a YouTube demo of the cupcake maker and it looks like it has the two shapes for top and bottom crust, AND the crimper.


----------



## pjrose

KarenLK said:


> I watched a YouTube demo of the cupcake maker and it looks like it has the two shapes for top and bottom crust, AND the crimper.



do you still have the link?


----------



## KarenLK

http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/product.asp?SKU=17594877

then click on "watch demo"

I hope that was the right one!!


----------



## pjrose

Hmmm....sure does look like it does it all! I'm getting tempted.....


----------



## Mel

I like the bigger size of the Pie Maker.  I made muffins (or something between a muffin and a muffin top) in it.  Sure, you can make mini pies with the Cupcake maker, but they really are small.  Might be good for bite-size appetizers, but if I'm preparing a meal (like pot pies), or even a dessert, I prefer the bigger size, with a larger percentage of filling.


----------



## wandering gnome

*different crusts*

I used Grands biscuits and rolled then thin to make chicken pie.  I'm not sure how that affects calorie counts.


----------



## KarenLK

I just made my first pies, with the full sized maker. BB&B does not have the cupcake maker. 
I used a refrigerated crust top and bottom. Canned peach filling in the middle. The back pies had a darkened crust and the front two barely cooked in the middle.

Has anyone tried to make small cakes?? [since I could not get the cupcake maker, I might try to do it in reverse!!


----------



## pjrose

KarenLK said:


> I just made my first pies, with the full sized maker. BB&B does not have the cupcake maker.
> I used a refrigerated crust top and bottom. Canned peach filling in the middle. *The back pies had a darkened crust and the front two barely cooked in the middle.*
> 
> Has anyone tried to make small cakes?? [since I could not get the cupcake maker, I might try to do it in reverse!!



This was with the Babycakes one?


----------



## KarenLK

Yes, the Babycakes pie maker. At BB&B I was told they can't get the Cupcake Maker...who knows. 
Seems like it should be doable to make small cakes in those wells.


----------



## dmbrand

I decided to check out this thread, since it has so many posts.  I have the Babycakes Cupcake Maker.  Most often, I use it to make brownie bites.  I even modified my scratch recipe so as to use it in this machine.  I have tried a mini quiche as well, but not a mini pie. The manual has three recipes for pie tartlets.

I think the key to these types of machines is to not overfill; they tend to bake the outside much faster than the inside.


----------



## KarenLK

news flash!!

There is an Emeril Mini pie and cake maker, which looks just like the pie maker...now all I have to do is figure out how much batter and how long to bake...as I assume the cake will rise!!


----------



## pjrose

And now WalMart has a $15 version....can't remember the name, but they had donut, donut holes, cookie, mini cupcakes.....I didn't see pie or any evidence that the others made pies.

I think I'll wait for more comments before deciding what to get.  The photos from the Breville didn't show any burned or undercooked pies.


----------



## Mel

KarenLK said:


> I just made my first pies, with the full sized maker. BB&B does not have the cupcake maker.
> I used a refrigerated crust top and bottom. Canned peach filling in the middle. The back pies had a darkened crust and the front two barely cooked in the middle.
> 
> Has anyone tried to make small cakes?? [since I could not get the cupcake maker, I might try to do it in reverse!!



Were all the pies filled evenly?  I could see that making a big difference.  Also, when you pressed the crusts in, and then filled them, did you start at the back?  Maybe try starting from the front next time, and see if that makes a difference - wherever you start first, that pie will be cooked a bit more than the last.  I try to remove them in the same order I fill them, for that reason.


----------



## ScoopKona

pjrose said:


> I think I'll wait for more comments before deciding what to get.



An oven and pie tins. 

Best technology for the job. These pie gizmos are to baking what the George Foreman grill is to barbecue.


EDIT -- Don't get me wrong. I'm all for ANYTHING that helps America reach for something that isn't fast food or a Hot Pocket. But seriously, what's wrong with an oven and pie tins? They don't take up counter space. They're more versatile. Nobody is limited to "mini pies" that way. And I have my doubts about getting a truly excellent crust out of a machine that essentially "dry fries" it.


----------



## Debbyd57

KarenLK said:


> news flash!!
> 
> There is an Emeril Mini pie and cake maker, which looks just like the pie maker...now all I have to do is figure out how much batter and how long to bake...as I assume the cake will rise!!



I have the Emeril one.  I have only made pies in it but I cook them longer than it says and the homemade crust turns out fine.  They get perfectly brown, although we do cook the apple pie filling a little first.  I plan to try the cakes this weekend when I am off.  I will report back after trying it.


----------



## Debbyd57

ScoopLV said:


> An oven and pie tins.
> 
> Best technology for the job. These pie gizmos are to baking what the George Foreman grill is to barbecue.
> 
> 
> EDIT -- Don't get me wrong. I'm all for ANYTHING that helps America reach for something that isn't fast food or a Hot Pocket. But seriously, what's wrong with an oven and pie tins? They don't take up counter space. They're more versatile. Nobody is limited to "mini pies" that way. And I have my doubts about getting a truly excellent crust out of a machine that essentially "dry fries" it.



The advantages to the mini pies are: I'm not tempted to eat too large of a size and with two people, it takes too long to eat a whole pie.


----------



## KarenLK

Mel - I did not turn it on until all the pies were ready to go.

Possibly there was less depth in the ones which did not brown or even cook completely. I just wondered if it was the machine, bu it was my first try.


----------



## Mel

Karen - the instructions for mine say to plug it in and reheat before placing the crusts and filling them (so yes, you have to work quickly, have everything ready).  If you started all cold, it may be an issue of how much filling, or how deep the pies were.  I made peach and apple pies a couple of weeks ago, with cans of pie filling, and my last batch did not have quite as much filling as the others - the tops did not puff to the top of the machine, so it didn't brown like the others.  Another possibility - did you close the lid completely and lock it, and did you open it part way through to check on the pies (that might have let heat from the front ones escape)?  I did that with mini quiches the other day, and noticed they didn't cook quite the same.


----------



## KarenLK

My instructions say to put the pies together first and then plug it in.

Maybe there was not as much filling in the back two.

I just spoke to Babycakes and she said to treat everything as a science experiment...and to try cakes, brownies, etc. I would think that cake would rise so the holes cannot be too full, and she said to open the maker to check and then use a toothpick to test.


----------



## KarenLK

Just watched the Emeril machine being demoed on HSN on YouTube. It does not have the tamper, but rather it has slits for the bottom crust. 

Cakes and muffins should be filled 1/3 to 1/2, for 5? minutes, brownies need 20 minutes. 

Off to the science lab.


----------



## heathpack

Hi Karen,

In the Breville one must preheat for 2 bake cycles before use, otherwise may get unevenly cooked pies.  Also pie filling must be fully cooked and warmed for meat pies and some types of fruit pies like apple.

I have also noticed that overworked puff pastry does not rise properly and does not brown evenly.

On the original site on which I read the pie maker reviews, it was alleged that the Breville cooked faster and more evenly than other pie makers, not sure if that was susceptibility to marketing nonsense or truth.  However that could be a factor as well- it may be a manufacturing quality thing and not be something you can solve.

H


----------



## MuranoJo

ScoopLV said:


> An oven and pie tins.
> 
> Best technology for the job. These pie gizmos are to baking what the George Foreman grill is to barbecue.
> 
> 
> EDIT -- Don't get me wrong. I'm all for ANYTHING that helps America reach for something that isn't fast food or a Hot Pocket. But seriously, what's wrong with an oven and pie tins? They don't take up counter space. They're more versatile. Nobody is limited to "mini pies" that way. And I have my doubts about getting a truly excellent crust out of a machine that essentially "dry fries" it.



With you on this one, Scoop.  Have been following this thread and, JMO, I don't want yet another specialty appliance and have no more room for them.  Pie-making is something I reserve for a special occasion with guests, and they don't last long.  Actually, I usually make quiche vs. pie and freeze them for later use at brunches.

But it sounds like everyone is having fun experimenting with these and the photos look pretty yummy.


----------



## ScoopKona

Debbyd57 said:


> The advantages to the mini pies are: I'm not tempted to eat too large of a size and with two people, it takes too long to eat a whole pie.



They make small pie tins, too. The kind you can fit six on a baking sheet.


----------



## heathpack

Tart Pan Round Plain Tin 4 in
Item code: 47722-10
$4.27

Four mini pie tins= $17, price fairly comparable to the inexpensive pie makers.  I love the Breville and would still highly recommend it, it is fast easy and makes great pies.  I do have a set of tart (not pie) tins and I rarely used them.  It is also a plus that we can take the pie maker on the boat and I even took it to work one day and made 8 mini pies in 20 min for a birthday celebration.

The main advantage I can see to the tins are they take less space to store, you can use homemade crust and not have to rely on engineered store-bought crust (a huge plus admittedly), and compared to the Breville (but not other pie makers) they are substantially cheaper.  The crust I get out of my Breville on the other hand is very nicely browned because the heat is right up against the crust.  Despite Scoop's speculation to the contrary, this gives a great flavor boost to the crust and a more even cooking than traditional oven cooking in which the top crust is exposed to more heat than the bottom crust which is insulated by the pie tin.  Thus, I am getting a better-browned crust more quickly out of the mini pie maker than I do out of an oven pie.

I think we will all agree that there is more than one way to skin a cat.  If anyone wants the link to the mini pie tins listed above (they are traditional slope-sided pie shaped tins, BTW, not straight-sided tart pans), PM me and I will send you the link.

As Ron said earlier, nobody doesn't like pie.  Whatever method works for your circumstances.

H


----------



## KarenLK

I think a big issue is the fact that the machines are fun, while putting filling in a crust may not qualify as **fun**


----------



## Elan

Set of 4 mini pie pans for $9

http://www.amazon.com/Norpro-Nonstick-Mini-Pie-Pans/dp/B000F7A5PS/ref=pd_sim_k_1


----------



## bjones9942

I will add that the machine stands on end and really doesn't take all that much room.  Also, you're saving a little $ by not having to pre-heat (and heat) an oven.

And you really can't discount the entertainment (fun) value.  My kitchenaid attachments speak volumes to fun over function (with the exception of my meat grinder attachment).


----------



## Debbyd57

I made up some cake batter this weekend and we tried cakes in our pie and cake maker.  They turned out well after the first batch that I burned.  I cooked them after the pies so the unit was hot when I first put the batter in.  I tried half in cupcake papers and half just directly in the little cups of the machine.  I don't think there was any difference.  The second batch that I didn't leave in as long worked well and were done perfectly.  Now I have pie and cake batter in the refrigerator for any time we feel like a treat.   Our daughter's boyfriend was over on Saturday and quite impressed with the little machine.  He declared them the perfect size.


----------



## KarenLK

I made brownies. Somewhere I read that 20 minutes was about right. I tried 15 and kept testing, and it was somewhere near 20 minutes.


----------



## pjrose

Debbyd57 said:


> I made up some cake batter this weekend and we tried cakes in our pie and cake maker.





KarenLK said:


> I made brownies. Somewhere I read that 20 minutes was about right. I tried 15 and kept testing, and it was somewhere near 20 minutes.



Which machine does each of you have?


----------



## KarenLK

I have the Babycakes piemaker.


----------



## Debbyd57

I have the Emeril one.


----------



## KarenLK

I watched the Emeril video on YouTube and the "tamper" of the Babycakes model is replaced by a cutter which cuts slits.  I think the Babycakes lower crust seems to look more "even" although maybe when the filling goes in, the base crust fits nicely in the form.


----------



## heathpack

*Pumpkin Mini Pies*






Used the recipe on the can of Libbys pumpkin.  Added 4 tsp flour.  Cooked 10 min.

Recipe made 16 mini pies, plus a custard cup baked in the oven for the dogs to share.

H


----------



## heathpack

heathpack said:


> Used the recipe on the can of Libbys pumpkin.  Added 4 tsp flour.  Cooked 10 min.
> 
> Recipe made 16 mini pies, plus a custard cup baked in the oven for the dogs to share.
> 
> H



Happy to report these pies freeze perfectly.  Cool completely after baking, wrap individually in two layers of plastic wrap, then freeze in a Tupperware or similar.  When ready to eat, preheat oven to 450F, unwrap a pie or two, and cook 10 min or until hot.

220 calories each, BTW.

H


----------



## pjrose

heathpack said:


> Happy to report these pies freeze perfectly.  Cool completely after baking, wrap individually in two layers of plastic wrap, then freeze in a Tupperware or similar.  When ready to eat, preheat oven to 450F, unwrap a pie or two, and cook 10 min or until hot.
> 
> 220 calories each, BTW.
> 
> H



mmmm.....yummy.  I didn't realize you could do pies without a top crust in it - thought the filling would get all glommed up on the top half of the cooker, though if the filling isn't too high I guess not


----------



## heathpack

Just saw in Costco:  8 refrigerated Pillsbury pie crusts $6.57.  On sale at my local grocery store these are usually $2.50 for a box of 2, so Costco's price is 35% less than supermarket sale price.

H


----------



## shagnut

I just ordered a Wolgang Puck pie maker off of HSN. It was $30 . I don't make many pies but you all got me wanting one.  shaggy


----------



## pjrose

*Kohl's version anyone?*

I'm considering getting the Kohl's version, Bella (which looks like BabyCakes) especially if I get a 30% next time.  Anyone have experience with it yet?


----------



## heathpack

Apple Butter Pies
Makes 4 pies

3/4 cup apple butter
3 T sugar
1/2 tsp cinnamon
1 tsp cornstarch
1 T melted butter
Mix together and set aside.

One small apple, peeled and sliced thinly
1 T butter
Sauté apple in butter until soft, about 6 min.

4 mini pie crusts

Preheat pie maker, place crusts into pie maker, then add 1/4 of filling to each.  Top with apples.  Bake 9-10 minutes.  Remove from pie maker, while still warm, drizzle each with 1/4 tsp maple syrup and spread over top of apples as a glaze.

Enjoy and Merry Christmas!  I hope everyone except (Scoop, Muranjo & Alton Brown) got a mini pie maker under the tree.  Scoop, Mur, and AB, hopefully you got the tart pans of your hearts desire!

H


----------



## pjrose

KarenLK said:


> I made brownies. Somewhere I read that 20 minutes was about right. I tried 15 and kept testing, and it was somewhere near 20 minutes.





KarenLK said:


> I have the Babycakes piemaker.



Karen - is this a "dual duty" one, or with pie-shaped wells like the pics in this thread?  How were the brownies?  crusty, soft, and/or ???


----------



## pjrose

heathpack said:


> Enjoy and Merry Christmas!  I hope everyone except (Scoop, Muranjo & Alton Brown) got a mini pie maker under the tree.  Scoop, Mur, and AB, hopefully you got the tart pans of your hearts desire!
> 
> H[/QUOTE]
> 
> I got one, a Bella from Kohl's (minus a $10 coupon they sent me in the mail and minus the 30% discount), and I also got one for DD and her BF.
> 
> The Bella comes with very few recipes, and none jumped out and said "bake me!" so I just went back through this thread and grabbed all the recipes and re-read the hints.  I laughed at posts 65-67.  I recall mention of a taco pie but don't remember seeing a recipe.
> 
> I just cooked a brisket, so will substitute brisket leftovers for the leftover short ribs in one of my tries this week.  I'll definitely make the chicken pot pies from the beginning of the thread.


----------



## heathpack

pjrose said:


> I got one, a Bella from Kohl's (minus a $10 coupon they sent me in the mail and minus the 30% discount), and I also got one for DD and her BF.
> 
> The Bella comes with very few recipes, and none jumped out and said "bake me!" so I just went back through this thread and grabbed all the recipes and re-read the hints.  I laughed at posts 65-67.  I recall mention of a taco pie but don't remember seeing a recipe.
> 
> I just cooked a brisket, so will substitute brisket leftovers for the leftover short ribs in one of my tries this week.  I'll definitely make the chicken pot pies from the beginning of the thread.



Just ate the Apple Butter pies for dessert.  Totally rocked the house.

S


----------



## KarenLK

pj, the brownies were good...a bit hard on the outside, and great on the inside. I haven't made cupcakes with it yet. That will be next, though. 
I read somewhere that cupcakes take about 5 minutes, and muffins should be 1/3 to 1/2 full, no more, so I will assume the same for the cupcakes. My brother made something and filled too full - I think it was the croissant top crust.


----------



## MuranoJo

heathpack said:


> Enjoy and Merry Christmas!  I hope everyone except (Scoop, Muranjo & Alton Brown) got a mini pie maker under the tree.  Scoop, Mur, and AB, hopefully you got the tart pans of your hearts desire!
> 
> H



Just came back to this thread and saw your message, H.  
Glad you are all enjoying your new toys, and I agree these types of appliances can be lots of fun.

As mentioned, I just don't have room to store one more appliance and have already done a major downsizing of appliances--or I'd be tempted to give it a try.  Given my personal history, though, this would be something I'd play with for a few months, and then it would be looking for long-term storage.

BTW, agree with the Pillsbury refrigerated pie crusts--they really are pretty good and better than some homemade ones I've tasted.  I used them for the crab quiches I made for Christmas morning and they were great.


----------



## pjrose

*My first two attempts with the Bella Mini Pie Maker - Long but perhaps funny (?)*

Despite this comedy of errors, the pies taste delicious, and some of them even looked pretty!  (photos to follow)

*Lessons Learned:
*1.	Read and Reread all directions and advice before starting. 
2.	Don’t just read everyone’s advice, follow it!
3.	Have everything ready before starting.
4.	LISTEN TO SCOOP! The crust, board, rolling pin, etc must be COLD
5.	Don't give DD pies near where she is sitting in the car.

I got the Bella pie maker (Kohl’s) for Christmas, and right away bought refrigerated pie crust dough and frozen puff pastry dough, as recommended.   I decided to start with mini pumpkin pies, since I had a can of pumpkin and a can of evaporated milk on hand.  I started out ok, oiling and preheating as instructed.  I also read the instruction book and checked TUG to ensure that Heath said to make the pumpkin pie using the recipe on the can.    

*First Big Mistake: 
*The package of puff pastry dough said I could thaw it by microwaving for 90 seconds.  It didn’t say that when you microwave frozen dough for 90 seconds you end up with warm glop. The dough had been folded in thirds, and it’s really really hard to unfold glop.  

No problem, I’d just roll it out and have 3x the layers.  Did that. 

*Second Big Mistake:
*Left the warm flat dough on the board on the counter instead of putting it in the refrigerator or freezer.  Yes, Scoop, I know  

*Third Big Mistake: 	
*Started making the pie filling after rolling and cutting the dough, instead of before.

Followed the directions on the can, beat the eggs, fished out the broken shell pieces (should have broken each egg into a separate bowl first), beat in the sugar and spices, pierced the can of evaporated milk with a “church key” can opener, and started pouring it in.  It was very thin and watery.

*Fourth Big Mistake:
*Didn’t shake the can well before opening and pouring.  

No problem, removed the lid with a rotary can opener and scooped out the “custard” at the bottom, and beat it in.

Filling’s done, time to make the pies.  Filling seems a bit too liquidy.....forgot Heath's extra flour.  Used a spatula to lift/scrape circles of warm dough from the board, and put them over the bottom “pans”.  Squished them down with the plastic dough squisher.

*Fifth Big Mistake:
*Didn’t flour the dough squisher.  I lifted it and the dough was stuck to it.  Tried peeling it off with my fingers and ended up with a warm gloppy mess.  

I got a bowl with some flour and floured the squisher, and the other three circles stayed in the pie maker rather than sticking to the squisher, BUT they seemed to shrink in, not staying out around the pretty fluted edge.  Dough too warm?  Well duh, not only was it warm to begin with, but it was sitting over the preheated bottom "pans" getting even warmer.  See Mistakes One, Two, and Three.

Quickly re-rolled the rest of the warm dough, cut a circle, floured the squisher, and succeeded in positioning and squishing the fourth bottom crust. 

Ran back to the direction book to see how much filling to use – hmmm, warnings about not putting in too little or too much, and just rough guidelines for the amount.  I used a half cup measure, but that seemed like too much, so I probably used about a third cup each. (Later cross sections of pies cut in half showed air between the top of the filling and the bottom of the top crust, so I could have used a bit more filling.)  

Started cutting the top crusts from the now VERY warm puff pastry dough.  It stuck to the cutter, stuck to the board, lost shape when I picked it up.  Used odd pieces to patch holes and edges.  See Mistakes One, Two, and Three. 

Finished assembling the pies, closed the lid, and timed the suggested 14 minutes, peeking frequently.  The pies were actually quite pretty except for the patches – despite the mistakes, it worked!  

While those were cooking, I re-rolled the EVEN WARMER trimmings (separately) to try to get four top and four bottom crusts.  I did manage to cut out that many from the now very thin dough, but by the time the first four pies were done and I was ready to place the very thin and very warm crusts, they fell apart, shrank, stuck, etc.  I took all the dough – both types – squished it together, rolled it out, and somehow managed to make four bottom crusts (complete with lots of patchwork) and two top crusts (ditto), so had two double-crust pies and two open-faced ones.  

Cooked them for 12 minutes – they looked pretty sloppy, but still tasted good! 

*Next Mistake - but not mine* Used foil to wrap up the two very-best-looking pies to give DD and her BF.  Gave them to her in the car; she put them on the seat next to her and then shifted around and sat on them.  (Not my mistake so I’m not counting it.)

*Possible next mistake* The next night, talked DH into keeping me company while I made more pies to use up the rest of the filling.  (This may have been the Sixth Big Mistake.)

Beat some extra flour into the filling per Heath's suggestion.

This time the dough was cold, and the dough and board stayed in the refrigerator whenever I wasn’t actually using the dough.  The first four bottom crusts still stuck to the squisher even though it was floured; DH decided it would be better to press them in with a spoon or his fingers (no, no burns).  I thought the best solution was to use the press but then hold the crusts down with a spoon while pulling up the squisher.  We didn’t reach an agreement.  Used bits of dough to patch holes and edges. 

Skipped top crusts, baked 12 minutes.

Meanwhile, I realized we didn’t have enough dough for four more bottom crusts, only two, so decided to use some of the frozen puff pastry dough.  Sawed off about 1/3 from the end of the frozen dough, and put the rest back in the freezer.  Put the piece of dough in the microwave for 30 seconds – part of it got warm and bubbly, but it survived.  Managed to unfold it - sort of - rolled it out and cut two bottom crusts, put the board and cut out crusts into the refrigerator.  Took the regular dough and board out of the fridge, rolled, and cut.  Again, used a combination of floured press, spoon, fingers, and patches to create the four bottom crusts, two with regular dough and two with puff pastry dough.  Not pretty…..but filled them and cooked them open-faced, and they were still yummy. (PS - the puff pastry DID work for the bottoms.) 

DH came to the conclusion that it’d be a lot easier to use a store-bought pie crust and a tinfoil-pan and bake it in the oven, or just buy a pie.  I tried to convince him that this was fun and the mini-pies were cute, but I don’t think I was successful.  

We both decided that it might work better to form the crusts in a cold piemaker, and then freeze the pre-shaped crusts for later use.  I'm going to try that. 

Next up, chicken pot pies, following Heath’s recipe of course!

*PS to Muranojo* - it stands up and literally takes up about the same space as a bag of potato chips or pretzels, so I just stood it up on the same pantry shelf where those live.


----------



## heathpack

Ok, this is hilarious.

A few technical points:
1.  I am shocked the puff pastry box would say it is ok to microwave it to thaw.  Puff pastry "puffs" because it contains layers and layers of flour interspersed with butter.  Butter is made of fat and water.  When pastry is cooked, the butter melts and steam is released, separating the dough into layers.  It is imperative that none of the butter melts at any point during the process of working with the dough, hence the admonition to keep the dough chilled. Even over handling the dough can cause enough of the butter to melt prior to baking, resulting in a flabby crust.  Microwaving seems almost certain to result in enough butter meltage to ruin the puff.  Defrost in the fridge for a day.
2.  Your definately need to have everything ready to go and to work quickly once you get the pies in the cooker.  The dough will start to shrink when it gets hot and if the bottom crust shrinks before you get the top in place, you won't get a good crimp.  Mr. H is now fully trained in bottom crust placement, that has helped quite a bit.  I do not flour the pusher, not necessary if you start with cold dough and work quickly.
3.  While you have the rolling pin out and the counter dirty, just go ahead and roll out the entire package of pie dough and puff pastry and cut into circles.  Compact discs covered in tin foil are the perfect size to place between the cut dough circles to keep them from sticking to each other.  You can then make a stack of dough, CD spacer, dough, etc.  Wrap in 2 layers of plastic wrap, place in a freezer bag and then place in fridge for a few days or freezer for a month or so.  This will streamline your process quite a bit.
4.  Be totally obsessive about keeping the dough cold.  Roll out your bottom crust, cut as many as you can, place cut dough rounds in fridge, roll out more dough, cut more rounds out, place the new rounds in fridge, etc. Treat the doughs as if ambient temperature is toxic to them. 

Yes, it would definately be easier to buy a pie.  But it would not taste as good.

When we get back from Hawaii I will start the process of trying to figure out how to make a good crust for the pie maker.  That way I can argue that the pie maker saves us from frankeningredients....

H




pjrose said:


> Despite this comedy of errors, the pies taste delicious, and some of them even looked pretty!  (photos to follow)
> 
> *Lessons Learned:
> *1.	Read and Reread all directions and advice before starting.
> 2.	Don’t just read everyone’s advice, follow it!
> 3.	Have everything ready before starting.
> 4.	LISTEN TO SCOOP! The crust, board, rolling pin, etc must be COLD
> 5.	Don't give DD pies near where she is sitting in the car.
> 
> I got the Bella pie maker (Kohl’s) for Christmas, and right away bought refrigerated pie crust dough and frozen puff pastry dough, as recommended.   I decided to start with mini pumpkin pies, since I had a can of pumpkin and a can of evaporated milk on hand.  I started out ok, oiling and preheating as instructed.  I also read the instruction book and checked TUG to ensure that Heath said to make the pumpkin pie using the recipe on the can.
> 
> *First Big Mistake:
> *The package of puff pastry dough said I could thaw it by microwaving for 90 seconds.  It didn’t say that when you microwave frozen dough for 90 seconds you end up with warm glop. The dough had been folded in thirds, and it’s really really hard to unfold glop.
> 
> No problem, I’d just roll it out and have 3x the layers.  Did that.
> 
> *Second Big Mistake:
> *Left the warm flat dough on the board on the counter instead of putting it in the refrigerator or freezer.  Yes, Scoop, I know
> 
> *Third Big Mistake:
> *Started making the pie filling after rolling and cutting the dough, instead of before.
> 
> Followed the directions on the can, beat the eggs, fished out the broken shell pieces (should have broken each egg into a separate bowl first), beat in the sugar and spices, pierced the can of evaporated milk with a “church key” can opener, and started pouring it in.  It was very thin and watery.
> 
> *Fourth Big Mistake:
> *Didn’t shake the can well before opening and pouring.
> 
> No problem, removed the lid with a rotary can opener and scooped out the “custard” at the bottom, and beat it in.
> 
> Filling’s done, time to make the pies.  Filling seems a bit too liquidy.....forgot Heath's extra flour.  Used a spatula to lift/scrape circles of warm dough from the board, and put them over the bottom “pans”.  Squished them down with the plastic dough squisher.
> 
> *Fifth Big Mistake:
> *Didn’t flour the dough squisher.  I lifted it and the dough was stuck to it.  Tried peeling it off with my fingers and ended up with a warm gloppy mess.
> 
> I got a bowl with some flour and floured the squisher, and the other three circles stayed in the pie maker rather than sticking to the squisher, BUT they seemed to shrink in, not staying out around the pretty fluted edge.  Dough too warm?  Well duh, not only was it warm to begin with, but it was sitting over the preheated bottom "pans" getting even warmer.  See Mistakes One, Two, and Three.
> 
> Quickly re-rolled the rest of the warm dough, cut a circle, floured the squisher, and succeeded in positioning and squishing the fourth bottom crust.
> 
> Ran back to the direction book to see how much filling to use – hmmm, warnings about not putting in too little or too much, and just rough guidelines for the amount.  I used a half cup measure, but that seemed like too much, so I probably used about a third cup each. (Later cross sections of pies cut in half showed air between the top of the filling and the bottom of the top crust, so I could have used a bit more filling.)
> 
> Started cutting the top crusts from the now VERY warm puff pastry dough.  It stuck to the cutter, stuck to the board, lost shape when I picked it up.  Used odd pieces to patch holes and edges.  See Mistakes One, Two, and Three.
> 
> Finished assembling the pies, closed the lid, and timed the suggested 14 minutes, peeking frequently.  The pies were actually quite pretty except for the patches – despite the mistakes, it worked!
> 
> While those were cooking, I re-rolled the EVEN WARMER trimmings (separately) to try to get four top and four bottom crusts.  I did manage to cut out that many from the now very thin dough, but by the time the first four pies were done and I was ready to place the very thin and very warm crusts, they fell apart, shrank, stuck, etc.  I took all the dough – both types – squished it together, rolled it out, and somehow managed to make four bottom crusts (complete with lots of patchwork) and two top crusts (ditto), so had two double-crust pies and two open-faced ones.
> 
> Cooked them for 12 minutes – they looked pretty sloppy, but still tasted good!
> 
> *Next Mistake - but not mine* Used foil to wrap up the two very-best-looking pies to give DD and her BF.  Gave them to her in the car; she put them on the seat next to her and then shifted around and sat on them.  (Not my mistake so I’m not counting it.)
> 
> *Possible next mistake* The next night, talked DH into keeping me company while I made more pies to use up the rest of the filling.  (This may have been the Sixth Big Mistake.)
> 
> Beat some extra flour into the filling per Heath's suggestion.
> 
> This time the dough was cold, and the dough and board stayed in the refrigerator whenever I wasn’t actually using the dough.  The first four bottom crusts still stuck to the squisher even though it was floured; DH decided it would be better to press them in with a spoon or his fingers (no, no burns).  I thought the best solution was to use the press but then hold the crusts down with a spoon while pulling up the squisher.  We didn’t reach an agreement.  Used bits of dough to patch holes and edges.
> 
> Skipped top crusts, baked 12 minutes.
> 
> Meanwhile, I realized we didn’t have enough dough for four more bottom crusts, only two, so decided to use some of the frozen puff pastry dough.  Sawed off about 1/3 from the end of the frozen dough, and put the rest back in the freezer.  Put the piece of dough in the microwave for 30 seconds – part of it got warm and bubbly, but it survived.  Managed to unfold it - sort of - rolled it out and cut two bottom crusts, put the board and cut out crusts into the refrigerator.  Took the regular dough and board out of the fridge, rolled, and cut.  Again, used a combination of floured press, spoon, fingers, and patches to create the four bottom crusts, two with regular dough and two with puff pastry dough.  Not pretty…..but filled them and cooked them open-faced, and they were still yummy. (PS - the puff pastry DID work for the bottoms.)
> 
> DH came to the conclusion that it’d be a lot easier to use a store-bought pie crust and a tinfoil-pan and bake it in the oven, or just buy a pie.  I tried to convince him that this was fun and the mini-pies were cute, but I don’t think I was successful.
> 
> We both decided that it might work better to form the crusts in a cold piemaker, and then freeze the pre-shaped crusts for later use.  I'm going to try that.
> 
> Next up, chicken pot pies, following Heath’s recipe of course!
> 
> *PS to Muranojo* - it stands up and literally takes up about the same space as a bag of potato chips or pretzels, so I just stood it up on the same pantry shelf where those live.


----------



## pjrose

heathpack said:


> Ok, this is hilarious.



It was a pretty funny experience, but nothing can possibly be as funny as Scoop's posts about Costco and Fried Alien Esophagi - I'm laughing and crying just thinking about them!!!




heathpack said:


> A few technical points:
> 1.  I am shocked the puff pastry box would say it is ok to microwave it to thaw.  . . .



Yup, I just double-checked the package.  Defrost out on the counter for 20 minutes or microwave for 1 1/2 minutes.  




heathpack said:


> 2.  . . . The dough will start to shrink when it gets hot and if the bottom crust shrinks before you get the top in place, you won't get a good crimp.  Mr. H is now fully trained in bottom crust placement, that has helped quite a bit.  I do not flour the pusher, not necessary if you start with cold dough and work quickly...



Aha - it WAS the heat shrinking the dough.  Can you help me with a bit of online training for bottom crust placement, other than COLD?  



heathpack said:


> 3.  While you have the rolling pin out and the counter dirty, just go ahead and roll out the entire package of pie dough and puff pastry and cut into circles.  Compact discs covered in tin foil are the perfect size to place between the cut dough circles . . .



What a fabulous idea!  But when I'm read to use the circles, wouldn't I need to let (at least) the bottom ones thaw a bit so they don't crack when pushed down?  I'm also going to try pre-molding my bottom crusts, layering them with waxed paper prior to freezing. 



heathpack said:


> 4.  Be totally obsessive about keeping the dough cold.  Roll out your bottom crust, cut as many as you can, place cut dough rounds in fridge, roll out more dough, cut more rounds out, place the new rounds in fridge, etc. . . .



Yes, I will - or I'll do the frozen circles and possibly frozen shaped bottoms method!  



heathpack said:


> When we get back from Hawaii I will start the process of trying to figure out how to make a good crust for the pie maker.  That way I can argue that the pie maker saves us from frankeningredients....



Ha ha - yep, you're right about the frankeningredients.

A few questions....

What other pies would work without top crusts?  I saw your apple butter ones (yummmmm).  I don't think meat pies would work that way....but what do you think?  

Why not use regular dough for the top?  Wouldn't it be less caloric - or at least have less fat - than the puff pastry?  

Have you tried starting with a cold pie maker?  It preheats very quickly, and it would be so much easier to put everything together before turning it on, then just add a minute or two to the time.


----------



## heathpack

Have not started with a cold pie maker.  I think it would not cook evenly.  But you could try.  

If you freeze the discs, definately thaw in fridge first.

Mini pies we've made with no top crusts: scrambled egg and bacon, pumpkin, apple butter.  We are also looking forward to pecan, frangipani, fresh fig, dulce de leche, chocolate cheesecake, quiches, gruyere & onion, pizza pies, shepherds pies, and hmm what else...

Making bottom crust: when placing in pie make, place round over opening of cup.  Press down briefly with the pusher and then immediately fill, crimp and sal.

H



pjrose said:


> It was a pretty funny experience, but nothing can possibly be as funny as Scoop's posts about Costco and Fried Alien Esophagi - I'm laughing and crying just thinking about them!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, I just double-checked the package.  Defrost out on the counter for 20 minutes or microwave for 1 1/2 minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aha - it WAS the heat shrinking the dough.  Can you help me with a bit of online training for bottom crust placement, other than COLD?
> 
> 
> 
> What a fabulous idea!  But when I'm read to use the circles, wouldn't I need to let (at least) the bottom ones thaw a bit so they don't crack when pushed down?  I'm also going to try pre-molding my bottom crusts, layering them with waxed paper prior to freezing.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I will - or I'll do the frozen circles and possibly frozen shaped bottoms method!
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha - yep, you're right about the frankeningredients.
> 
> A few questions....
> 
> What other pies would work without top crusts?  I saw your apple butter ones (yummmmm).  I don't think meat pies would work that way....but what do you think?
> 
> Why not use regular dough for the top?  Wouldn't it be less caloric - or at least have less fat - than the puff pastry?
> 
> Have you tried starting with a cold pie maker?  It preheats very quickly, and it would be so much easier to put everything together before turning it on, then just add a minute or two to the time.


----------



## MuranoJo

PJ, your experiences sound like something that could have been a Pat McManus story.  :hysterical: 

Definitely funnier than my experiences with the 6 tries at divinity this year.


----------



## KarenLK

PJ - interesting...and hilarious. My brother made one with the Bella and had too much top crust, AND too much filling....he did not listen when I said 1/3 to 1/2 full. What a mess!!

I made brownies, and they need to be watched. Furst batch was overdone a bit, the second one OK.


----------



## pjrose

KarenLK said:


> PJ - interesting...and hilarious. My brother made one with the Bella and had too much top crust, AND too much filling....he did not listen when I said 1/3 to 1/2 full. What a mess!!
> 
> I made brownies, and they need to be watched. Furst batch was overdone a bit, the second one OK.



I filled the cups maybe 2/3 full, nearly to the top, and it was fine - pumpkin filling didn't rise much if at all.  

How long did you cook the brownies?  How full?  Pie maker, or cupcake maker? Is there an advantage to using this for individual brownies - I use mini-muffin pans and get dozens all at once, instead of four pie-shaped ones.  ??


----------



## luvsvacation22

After following this thread I decided to buy myself a Breville Pie Maker for Christmas. It was on-sale for $79.00.  I haven't had much time to play around with it but I have made two different kinds of pies. Carmel apple pies and chicken pot pies. I used the puff pastry for the top and store bought dough for the bottom crust. We really enjoyed them. Thanks Heathpack for the thread!


Pjrose, it was so funny reading about your experience with making your pies. I had a similar experience when making the apple pie. I wish I would have read your post first... I think it is important to follow your tips. 

Here is a pic of my apple pies. Not the best looking pies, but they tasted great!






I am looking forward to trying the egg sausage pie recipe!


----------



## KarenLK

pj, i went for about 20 minutes for the brownies. As I was combing the net for timing, I found the info.

No great advantage, and I actually prefer the minis, but we were experimenting and I guess the advantage would be in the summer when the kitchen is already hot.


----------



## sstug

I made some turkey pot pies with leftover Christmas turkey and gravy - simple and yummy.

Talking about forming the bottom crust, I put my pastry circles in the cold pie maker and used the pusher to create the shape.  Then I took them out and preheated the pie maker.  This made assembly a lot quicker since I just had to drop in the preformed bottom crust, fill, cover, and crimp.  Since the pastry was cool from the fridge it didn't stick and held it's shape for the few minutes it took to heat the machine (I sprayed it with Pam after it heated and before putting the bottom crust back in).


----------



## heathpack

Sorry but I think those pies look very tasty!

H



luvsvacation22 said:


> After following this thread I decided to buy myself a Breville Pie Maker for Christmas. It was on-sale for $79.00.  I haven't had much time to play around with it but I have made two different kinds of pies. Carmel apple pies and chicken pot pies. I used the puff pastry for the top and store bought dough for the bottom crust. We really enjoyed them. Thanks Heathpack for the thread!
> 
> 
> Pjrose, it was so funny reading about your experience with making your pies. I had a similar experience when making the apple pie. I wish I would have read your post first... I think it is important to follow your tips.
> 
> Here is a pic of my apple pies. Not the best looking pies, but they tasted great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am looking forward to trying the egg sausage pie recipe!


----------



## pjrose

luvsvacation22 said:


> After following this thread I decided to buy myself a Breville Pie Maker for Christmas. . . .
> 
> Pjrose, it was so funny reading about your experience with making your pies. I had a similar experience when making the apple pie. I wish I would have read your post first... I think it is important to follow your tips.



My tips pretty much echo the tips of the previous 100+ posts; I learned more from my mistakes than by simply doing what was suggested  



luvsvacation22 said:


> Here is a pic of my apple pies. Not the best looking pies, but they tasted great!



They look just beautiful to me! 



KarenLK said:


> pj, i went for about 20 minutes for the brownies. As I was combing the net for timing, I found the info.
> 
> No great advantage, and I actually prefer the minis, but we were experimenting and I guess the advantage would be in the summer when the kitchen is already hot.



So if you make a whole batch of batter, but could make only 4 pie-shaped brownies in 20 minutes?  How many brownie pies can a batch of brownie batter bake?  (sounds like how much wood could a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood  ) 



sstug said:


> I made some turkey pot pies with leftover Christmas turkey and gravy - simple and yummy.
> 
> *Talking about forming the bottom crust, I put my pastry circles in the cold pie maker and used the pusher to create the shape.  Then I took them out and preheated the pie maker.  This made assembly a lot quicker since I just had to drop in the preformed bottom crust, fill, cover, and crimp.  Since the pastry was cool from the fridge it didn't stick and held it's shape for the few minutes it took to heat the machine* (I sprayed it with Pam after it heated and before putting the bottom crust back in).



This sounds like a great method - brilliant!    
I'm not so sure about the Pam - I've heard that it leaves a sticky residue on non-stick pans, but ???


----------



## Kay H

heathpack said:


> Sorry but I think those pies look very tasty!
> 
> H




Heath,

What did you use to crimp your pies?  They look beautiful.


----------



## KarenLK

pj, I used a brownie mix that cost a dollar at Dollar Tree, not a full sized mix, but one that fits in an 8x8 pan. It made two batches, so 8 brownie "pies" in total.


----------



## heathpack

*Fresh Strawberry Mini Pies*






Ok, so this is not cooked in the Breville.  Yesterday we went to meet a friend for dinner, we were early and popped into a nearby shop.  On clearance was a set of 4 ceramic mini pie dishes- $7 for all four.  Obviously, I bought them.

Coincidentally, yesterday was the first day of good local strawberries at the FM.  Hence the strawberry pies.

I scaled the recipe down from a full sized pie recipe and the filling (under the whole berries) was a little skimpy.  So here is a version of the recipe with a better scaling.

3 pints strawberries
9 graham crackers
2 T melted butter
6-8 T sugar depending on berries sweetness
3 T corn starch
1/8 tsp salt
1 T lemon juice
Strawberry or red current jelly, melted

Preheat oven to 325

Break graham crackers into large pieces and whirl in food processor until you have a fine crumb.  Add melted butter and pulse to mix.  Press into 4 mini pie tins, bake 15-18 minutes or until lightly browned & fragrant.  Set aside to cool completely.

Wash and dry strawberries.  Find a small plate the approximate size of your pie tins.  Arrange small berries in a ring on the plate, set a larger berry in the middle and add another 2 berries to the plate for good measure. Repeat 3 times, hull these berries and set aside.

Hull remaining berries and purée in food processor.  Strain pulp thru a fine meshed sieve, pressing pulp to extract as much juice as possible.  You want 1.25 to 2 cups juice.  Place in a saucepan.

Whisk together cornstarch, sugar and salt and whisk mixture slowly into strawberry juice.  Bring to a boil over medium- high heat, reduce heat to medium and cook stirring constantly until thick like a pudding.

Set aside to cool briefly.  Heat jelly in a small saucepan until melted.  Add lemon juice to cooled purée and divide evenly amongst pie dishes.  Add whole hulled strawberries in an attractive pattern onto the purée.  Brush with melted jelly to glaze berries' surface.

Cool in fridge several hours.  Serve with whipped cream.

Enjoy!

H


----------



## Karen G

heathpack said:


> Coincidentally, yesterday was the first day of good local strawberries at the FM.  Hence the strawberry pies.


Looks delicious!


----------



## Mom2MNEm

*its on sale!*

If anyone is interested in the Breville Pie Maker---I just read my emails and saw that Williams Sonoma is having a 3 day sale and it is selling for $49.95. Just in case someone wanted one but didn't want to pay the $150 for it!

Lisa V


----------



## Mel

And for anyone wanting to try a pie maker for those drive-to vacations, but not wanting to spend quite that much, Kohl's has the Bella version on sale for $20.  If you order online you can get 10% off in the cart, plus 20% off with code BLOOM20 (until tomorrow), and free shipping using code SHIPFREE.  That's only $14 out the door!  This is the one I have, and at this price, I'm tempted to buy another as a gift (I don't know for whom, but just to have on hand just in case).


----------



## pjrose

Mel said:


> And for anyone wanting to try a pie maker for those drive-to vacations, but not wanting to spend quite that much, Kohl's has the Bella version on sale for $20.  If you order online you can get 10% off in the cart, plus 20% off with code BLOOM20 (until tomorrow), and free shipping using code SHIPFREE.  That's only $14 out the door!  This is the one I have, and at this price, I'm tempted to buy another as a gift (I don't know for whom, but just to have on hand just in case).



This is the one I have.  It worked ok, but I did have quite the comedy of errors trying to use it correctly.  Note, I don't think the fault was with the pie maker - it was definitely with the operator  

That's a great price; thanks for the codes!  I have a 30% that starts next week, but who knows if it'll be $20 at that point and the 10% and free shipping likely won't work then.


----------



## Sandy VDH

Yes I know this is an old thread.  However I was inspired by this thread when I was at a Kolh's sale, and saw the Bella pie maker for $14.99 and I had the free $10 off card that comes in the mail.  So $4.99 so it was worth a try.  Glad I came back and read the thread before I started my experiments.


----------



## heathpack

Sandy VDH said:


> Yes I know this is an old thread.  However I was inspired by this thread when I was at a Kolh's sale, and saw the Bella pie maker for $14.99 and I had the free $10 off card that comes in the mail.  So $4.99 so it was worth a try.  Glad I came back and read the thread before I started my experiments.



Funny you should post, we just made apple butter mini pies.  Those are our favorite fruit pies so far.  Perfect with a mini scoop of vanilla ice cream.

H


----------



## heathpack

*Sweet Potato Pie*











Last week I baked an extra sweet potato to put into the vegetable mix I take for my lunch.  But I guess I forgot to cut it up because I found it under a head of lettuce today.  I hate for good food to go to waste, so I made Sweet Potato mini pies.  Which makes a nice afternoon snack with a mug of tea, it turns out.

Mash 1 cooked sweet potato (hot or rewarmed) with a pat of butter and set aside.

In another bowl, whisk together 1/4 cup sugar, 1 egg, 1/8 tsp nutmeg, dash salt, 2 tsp bourbon (I had none so used scotch), 1 tsp molasses, 1/2 tsp vanilla and 2T cream.  Whisk into sweet potato.

Press the crusts into the mini pie maker and sprinkle a few crumbles of brown sugar in the bottom of each crust, then add filling.

Bake 8 minutes.  Makes 4 pies, about 250 calories each.

Last week I made Macadamia Nut mini pies.  There was a technical problem with the crusts, so they came out like crumble pies (and I burned my arm rescuing the pies).  So no pics but they were the BEST of the pies yet, hands down.  Also the most caloric.  Will make again soon and post recipe when I get good pics.

The Sweet Potato minis were no slouches though, very tasty!

H


----------



## DaveNV

heathpack said:


> Last week I made Macadamia Nut mini pies.
> 
> The Sweet Potato minis were no slouches though, very tasty!
> 
> H




You're making me want to dust off my piemaker and play some more.  These two pie types look and sound amazing!  

Dave


----------



## heathpack

*Banana Cream mini pies*






Around 5pm today, Mr. H tells me he's jonesing for some banana cream pie. Luckily we have all the ingredients on hand to make a few mini pies.

Banana Cream Mini Pies
Prebake one pie crust in 4 mini pie pans and let cool.

Make filling by whisking together in a small saucepan the following: 2 T cornstarch, 5 T sugar and 1/16 tsp salt.  Then whisk in 3 egg yolks and then 1 cup 2% milk and 1/4 cup evaporated milk.  Place over medium heat and bring to a boil.  Stir occasionally at first and then constantly.  It should take about 5 minutes to reach a boil; once it does, boil for 1 minute, stirring constantly.  Stir in 1 T butter, 1/2 tsp vanilla extract and 1/2 tsp brandy.  Pour into a shallow dish, cover with plastic wrap pressed onto surface of filling and let cool until warm but not totally to room temp, about 20-30 minutes.

Once filling has cooled to warm, spoon a layer into each of the cooked crusts, then split one sliced banana between the shells and then spoon the remaining filling over the bananas.  Cover with plastic wrap (again pressed onto surface of filling) and refrigerate until filling is completely set, about 2 hours.

Whip some cream with vanilla and sugar.  Top the pies with the whipped cream.

660 calories per mini-pie.  It's best to split one of these with someone you love

H


----------



## pjrose

I just knew if I clicked in this thread I'd see something yummy.  When will I ever learn?  

I have all the ingredients too; maybe this'll be a Hurricane Sandy activity while we still have power.


----------



## MuranoJo

What's that saying?  "Brute for punishment" or something to that effect?

ARGGGHHHH, be still my quivering thighs!


----------



## sun starved Gayle

*Bella Pie maker now $12.60*

Bella Pie Maker $18 free to store ship JC PENNEY


http://www.jcpenney.com/dotcom//for-the-home/departments/kitchen...

JCPSHIP is code to enter for free store ship


New info!  Now $12.60 with clearance EXTRA30 code....


----------



## Passepartout

sun starved Gayle said:


> http://www.jcpenney.com/dotcom//for-the-home/departments/kitchen...
> 
> New info!  Now $12.60 with clearance EXTRA30 code....



Darn. URL doesn't work from here. Maybe that's a good thing. Probably the last thing I need is a yummy pie maker.

Jim


----------



## sun starved Gayle

After you reach message of " link not working", click on link to main page at bottom of message and then put Bella Pie Maker in search.


----------



## Passepartout

Darn! That worked.  Jim


----------



## pjrose

muranojo said:


> What's that saying?  "Brute for punishment" or something to that effect?
> . . .



"Glutton for punishment" - and glutton certainly fits what I'd be if I were to make all of the scrumptious-looking pies pictured in this thread!  




sun starved Gayle said:


> Bella Pie Maker $18 free to store ship JC PENNEY
> . . .
> 
> New info!  Now $12.60 with clearance EXTRA30 code....





Passepartout said:


> Darn! That worked.  Jim



Go ahead and get one, Jim - I'd love to read about your experiences with it!


----------



## MuranoJo

pjrose said:


> "Glutton for punishment" - and glutton certainly fits what I'd be if I were to make all of the scrumptious-looking pies pictured in this thread!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead and get one, Jim - I'd love to read about your experiences with it!



Now where did I ever get the 'Brute' thing.  Yikes, must be my brain experiencing a serious lack of nutrients from Breville filled pies.  Yes, that's it.

Jim, if you get one, let us know if it works for you.


----------



## Passepartout

As tempting as it is, I'm passing out of lack of kitchen gadget space. I just don't want to store it. I don't even have a waffle iron. Same reason.

I'll continue to drool vicariously through Heathpack's delicious looking photos.

Jim


----------



## pjrose

It stands on its side and takes up no more room than a box of cereal or a bag of chips


----------



## MuranoJo

Oh, there you go--defeating our excuses of lack of storage (which is seriously a problem for me, too).  

Full disclosure:  My main reason is I don't need to be consuming pies right now.  I'm trying to get rid of some excess baggage so to speak.


----------



## persia

This is a little off topic, but what makes a "pot pie" different from all the other kinds of savory pies?  Is it the tin "pot" that pot pies are cooked in?


----------



## persia

Here's a link to KO Pies making Aussie style meat pies in the Breville.

http://foodthinkers.com/articles/northern-ausspitality/


----------

